# Milan - Sassuolo: 6 Gennaio 2015 ore 15. Tv Sky e Premium



## admin (31 Dicembre 2014)

Ritorna la Serie A dopo la sosta natalizia. Il Milan, che ha ben figurato nell'amichevole contro il Real Madrid (4-2), ripartirà da una sfida molto insidiosa.

Milan - Sassuolo, partita in programma Martedì 6 Gennaio 2014, giorno dell'Epifania, alle ore 15 allo stadio San Siro di Milano. E' il primo match del 2015 per la squadra di Filippo Inzaghi. Potrebbe debuttare il neo acquisto Alessio Cerci.

Dove vedere Milan - Sassuolo in tv?

Diretta su Sky, Premium Calcio e sui rispettivi servizi online in streaming.

A seguire, tutte le informazioni su Milan - Sassuolo, le probabili formazioni, l'arbitro, i biglietti, ed i commenti pre, durante e post gara.


----------



## Dumbaghi (31 Dicembre 2014)

Vediamo come il Real Milan di Inzaghi si comporterà col temibile Sassuolo


----------



## DannySa (31 Dicembre 2014)

Chi è out dei nostri?


----------



## Dumbaghi (31 Dicembre 2014)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Chi è out dei nostri?



Mexes squalifica, Honda coppa d'Asia, DeSciglio, Abate e Rami in forte dubbio, Essien e Muntari coppa d'Africa(credo), Cerci in attesa di transfer, VanGinkel rotto e poi c'è Pazzini che è in coda in posta per la pensione

Quindi presumibilmente :


Lopez
Bonera Alex Zapata Armero 
Poli DeJong Montolivo
Bonaventura Menez ElShaarawy​


----------



## Dany20 (31 Dicembre 2014)

Molte assenze contro il Sassuolo. Ci sarà Cerci?


----------



## smallball (31 Dicembre 2014)

questa partita mi fa paura


----------



## Dimaelmaggie (31 Dicembre 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Mexes squalifica, Honda coppa d'Asia, DeSciglio, Abate e Rami in forte dubbio, Essien e Muntari coppa d'Africa(credo), Cerci in attesa di transfer, VanGinkel rotto e poi c'è Pazzini che è in coda in posta per la pensione
> 
> Quindi presumibilmente :
> 
> ...



Armero è stato espulso con la roma per cui giocherá il grande 'irreprensibile albertazzi o zecca zaccardo


----------



## Dumbaghi (31 Dicembre 2014)

Dimaelmaggie ha scritto:


> Armero è stato espulso con la roma per cui giocherá il grande 'irreprensibile albertazzi o zecca zaccardo





Albertazzi, questo spiegherebbe la disposizione del primo tempo col Real.

Ma Essien e Muntari partono ? Ho letto che non è sicura la loro convocazione


----------



## tifoso evorutto (31 Dicembre 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Albertazzi, questo spiegherebbe la disposizione del primo tempo col Real.
> 
> *Ma Essien e Muntari quando partono ?*



Non sono stati convocati per la coppa d'Africa, 
tra l'altro nemmeno Boateng


----------



## Dumbaghi (31 Dicembre 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Non sono stati convocati per la coppa d'Africa,
> tra l'altro nemmeno Boateng



Ah ecco avevo il dubbio !

Allora giocheranno gli 11 che hanno distrutto i supercampioni del Real.


----------



## Blu71 (31 Dicembre 2014)

smallball ha scritto:


> questa partita mi fa paura



...ma che paura, dobbiamo vincerla e basta.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Dicembre 2014)

E' la partita giusta per confermare la crescita, se ti capita uno squadrone magari puoi incappare in una giornata sfortunata anche se sei in forma... e tutto l'entusiasmo e ottimismo vanno in fumo in un colpo solo.

Speriamo non facciano cavolate.


----------



## Djici (31 Dicembre 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Mexes squalifica, Honda coppa d'Asia, DeSciglio, Abate e Rami in forte dubbio, Essien e Muntari coppa d'Africa(credo), Cerci in attesa di transfer, VanGinkel rotto e poi c'è Pazzini che è in coda in posta per la pensione
> 
> Quindi presumibilmente :
> 
> ...



pur di non vedere albertazzi al posto di armero preferirei mettere bonera a sinistra e poli terzino destro... e ho detto tutto


----------



## Jino (31 Dicembre 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Mexes squalifica, Honda coppa d'Asia, DeSciglio, Abate e Rami in forte dubbio, Essien e Muntari coppa d'Africa(credo), Cerci in attesa di transfer, VanGinkel rotto e poi c'è Pazzini che è in coda in posta per la pensione
> 
> Quindi presumibilmente :
> 
> ...



E' squalificato pure Nigel. 

Muntari completerà il centrocampo, per il resto credo proprio sarà cosi.


----------



## Dumbaghi (31 Dicembre 2014)

Ricapitolando:

Lopez 

Bonera Alex Zapata Albertazzi

Poli Montolivo Muntari

Bonaventura Menez ElShaarawy​
Insomma siamo molto rimaneggiati, 3 punti sarebbero un bel segnale


----------



## Jino (31 Dicembre 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ricapitolando:
> 
> Lopez
> 
> ...



Io credo Albertazzi sia l'unico dubbio, non escluderei piuttosto di lui tirino fuori Zaccardo spostando a sinistra Bonera. O comunque occhio anche ad Essien oad un possibile recupero di uno tra Abate e De Sciglio.


----------



## Mille e una notte (31 Dicembre 2014)

Personalmente non vincere sarebbe quasi tragico

Capisco che mancano dei giocatori importanti e addirittura si parla di mandare in campo Zaccardo e Albertazzi, ma oggi più di ieri si deve vincere


----------



## admin (1 Gennaio 2015)

up


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Gennaio 2015)

Ma non si recupera neanche uno dei 3 tra Abate, De Sciglio e Ramì ?!


----------



## 666psycho (2 Gennaio 2015)

dai questa dobbiamo vincerla! speriamo di vedere una squadra compatta, con il coltello tra i denti! e non una squadra moscia...


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (2 Gennaio 2015)

Se iniziamo il 2015 come abbiamo concluso il 2014 sono speranzoso in vista di questa gara.


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Gennaio 2015)

*Rami,Abate e De Sciglio stanno lavorando in gruppo.*


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (2 Gennaio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Rami,Abate e De Sciglio stanno lavorando in gruppo.*



Ottima notizia. Credo che almeno due dei tre partiranno titolari con il Sassuolo


----------



## 666psycho (2 Gennaio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Rami,Abate e De Sciglio stanno lavorando in gruppo.*




bene dai! forse Bonera non giocherà!


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Gennaio 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> bene dai! forse Bonera non giocherà!



Ne rischierà solo uno dall'inizio presumibilmente, chiaramente starà fuori Albertazzi

Per Rami soprattutto aspetteranno, visto il problema di Mexes non possiamo permetterci ricadute



MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Rami,Abate e De Sciglio stanno lavorando in gruppo.*



Bene !


----------



## Jino (2 Gennaio 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> bene dai! forse Bonera non giocherà!



No, terzino ci gioca sicuro per me Bonera. Uno tra Abate e Desci giocherà. Centrali Alex e Zapata.


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Gennaio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Rami,Abate e De Sciglio stanno lavorando in gruppo.*



*Non ci sarà sicuramente Cerci come riporta Di Marzio.*


----------



## Jino (2 Gennaio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Non ci sarà sicuramente Cerci come riporta Di Marzio.*



Si le carte non saranno assolutamente a posto in tempo, nessun acquisto di gennaio potrà esser schierato da nessuno alla prima


----------



## tifoso evorutto (2 Gennaio 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> bene dai! forse Bonera non giocherà!



Ma ti sei accorto che Bonera da terzino sta giocando bene?


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Gennaio 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ma ti sei accorto che Bonera da terzino sta giocando bene?



Sempre meglio Abate comunque.


----------



## 666psycho (2 Gennaio 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ma ti sei accorto che Bonera da terzino sta giocando bene?




più che altro non fa danni... secondo me non spinge abbastanza ed é sempre al limite di fare una cavolata, poi sui corner o calci da fermo é SEMPRE una sciagura, ovunque lui giochi..


----------



## ed.vedder77 (2 Gennaio 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> più che altro non fa danni... secondo me non spinge abbastanza ed é sempre al limite di fare una cavolata, poi sui corner o calci da fermo é SEMPRE una sciagura, ovunque lui giochi..



Per me i corner li fa meglio di abate ...a parte in quelle tre partite dove Silvio gli aveva insegnato a crossare....il problema é che come si sa all interno della nostra area é pessimo.


----------



## 666psycho (2 Gennaio 2015)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> Per me i corner li fa meglio di abate ...a parte in quelle tre partite dove Silvio gli aveva insegnato a crossare....il problema é che come si sa all interno della nostra area é pessimo.




Bonera si perde sempre il giocatore, sempre... credo che non l'ho mai visto anticipare un avversario...


----------



## ed.vedder77 (2 Gennaio 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> Bonera si perde sempre il giocatore, sempre... credo che non l'ho mai visto anticipare un avversario...



Concordo,dicevo solo che a livello di piedi mi sembra meglio di abate...Cioé l assenza di abate non ë che si sia sentita...e anche quella di de sciglio sinceramente.Montolivo invece nella sua mediocrità nel nostro centrocampo fa la differenza eccome.,,


----------



## Albijol (2 Gennaio 2015)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> e anche quella di de sciglio sinceramente



Vabbé De Sciglio quest'anno fa rimpiangere pure il giovine Antonini


----------



## Tobi (2 Gennaio 2015)

Cerci molto probabilmente debutterà contro il Toro.


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Gennaio 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Cerci molto probabilmente debutterà contro il Toro.



strano il destino


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Gennaio 2015)

Ho letto che Bonera si è allenato in palestra, ma ha problemi ? ( oltre a quelli che tutti sappiamo  )


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Gennaio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ho letto che Bonera si è allenato in palestra, ma ha problemi ? ( oltre a quelli che tutti sappiamo  )



Volesse Iddio


----------



## MissRossonera (2 Gennaio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ho letto che Bonera si è allenato in palestra, ma ha problemi ? ( oltre a quelli che tutti sappiamo  )



Lo stavo per chiedere anche io.
Che poi con le condizioni dell'infermeria non potremmo nemmeno tirare un sospiro di sollievo se anche non fosse al meglio...


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (3 Gennaio 2015)

*Il Milan ritrova la difesa titolare contro il Sassuolo*

*Secondo Tuttosport, in vista del match con il Sassuolo, Inzaghi potrà contare su De Sciglio, Abate e Rami, che hanno recuperato dai rispettivi infortuni. I tre, con ogni probabilità, partitanno dal primo minuto martedì. A completare il reparto arretrato ci sarà il brasiliano Alex.*


----------



## Djici (3 Gennaio 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Il Milan ritrova la difesa titolare contro il Sassuolo*
> 
> *Secondo Tuttosport, in vista del match con il Sassuolo, Inzaghi potrà contare su De Sciglio, Abate e Rami, che hanno recuperato dai rispettivi infortuni. I tre, con ogni probabilità, partitanno dal primo minuto martedì. A completare il reparto arretrato ci sarà il brasiliano Alex.*



Non schiererei MAI una difesa dove i quatro rischiano di rompersi di nuovo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Gennaio 2015)

*Milan Channel: Cerci disponibile contro il Sassuolo.*


----------



## Jino (3 Gennaio 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Il Milan ritrova la difesa titolare contro il Sassuolo*
> 
> *Secondo Tuttosport, in vista del match con il Sassuolo, Inzaghi potrà contare su De Sciglio, Abate e Rami, che hanno recuperato dai rispettivi infortuni. I tre, con ogni probabilità, partitanno dal primo minuto martedì. A completare il reparto arretrato ci sarà il brasiliano Alex.*



Sinceramente io non credo, rischiarli tutti assieme è pericoloso, in caso di ricadute ti bruci tutti i cambi. Per me Rami non gioca, centrali saranno Alex e Zapata. Uno dei due terzini sarebbe rimasto fuori, l'infortunio di Bonera però si potrebbe cambiare questo piano.


----------



## caciocavallodoc (3 Gennaio 2015)

O giocano loro o al loro posto Inzaghi dovrà schierare Poli e Zaccardo. Non ci sono altre soluzioni. Poi non capisco il rischio di cui parlate. O sono abili e arruolabili e pertanto possono giocare o se non lo sono non ritengo Pippo così scriteriato da metterli in campo.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (3 Gennaio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sinceramente io non credo, rischiarli tutti assieme è pericoloso, in caso di ricadute ti bruci tutti i cambi. Per me Rami non gioca, centrali saranno Alex e Zapata. Uno dei due terzini sarebbe rimasto fuori, l'infortunio di Bonera però si potrebbe cambiare questo piano.



Quoto,
ma non mi sorprenderebbe Poli o Albertazzi terzini
e bonaventura mezzala con l'inserimento di Cerci


----------



## Mille e una notte (3 Gennaio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: Cerci disponibile contro il Sassuolo.*


ma notizie sul suo stato di forma?


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Gennaio 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Quoto,
> ma non mi sorprenderebbe Poli o Albertazzi terzini
> e bonaventura mezzala con l'inserimento di Cerci



Se Poli fa il terzino gioca Essien, sicuro


----------



## Chrissonero (3 Gennaio 2015)

questa la dobbiamo vincere giocando bene


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (3 Gennaio 2015)

L'anno scorso il 3-4 a Reggio, e il 2-1 a San Siro ma col Sassuolo già salvo... non esattamente dei buoni antecedenti.


----------



## 666psycho (4 Gennaio 2015)

mi sa che contro il sassuolo torna Muntari...


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (4 Gennaio 2015)

*Probabile formazione del Milan: (4-3-3) Diego Lopez; Abate, Zapata, Alex, De Sciglio; Poli, Muntari, Montolivo; Bonaventura, Menez, El Shaarawy. *


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Gennaio 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Probabile formazione del Milan: (4-3-3) Diego Lopez; Abate, Zapata, Alex, De Sciglio; Poli, Muntari, Montolivo; Bonaventura, Menez, El Shaarawy. *



*Sarà Di Bello l'arbitro di Milan-Sassuolo.*


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Gennaio 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Probabile formazione del Milan: (4-3-3) Diego Lopez; Abate, Zapata, Alex, De Sciglio; Poli, Muntari, Montolivo; Bonaventura, Menez, El Shaarawy. *



Dispiace vedere Muntari, ma poi non ci sono molte alternative. Niente da fare.


----------



## Jino (4 Gennaio 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Probabile formazione del Milan: (4-3-3) Diego Lopez; Abate, Zapata, Alex, De Sciglio; Poli, Muntari, Montolivo; Bonaventura, Menez, El Shaarawy. *



Formazione praticamente obbligata


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Gennaio 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Probabile formazione del Milan: (4-3-3) Diego Lopez; Abate, Zapata, Alex, De Sciglio; Poli, Muntari, Montolivo; Bonaventura, Menez, El Shaarawy. *



Bene, però quasi quasi preferirei giocasse Essien in mezzo e Montolivo mezzala con Poli fuori.


----------



## Dexter (4 Gennaio 2015)

A quanto pare gioca Rami invece di Abate.


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Gennaio 2015)

Se Inzaghi è furbo, mette Cerci titolare


----------



## Fabriman94 (5 Gennaio 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Probabile formazione del Milan: (4-3-3) Diego Lopez; Abate, Zapata, Alex, De Sciglio; Poli, Muntari, Montolivo; Bonaventura, Menez, El Shaarawy. *


Muntari regista?


----------



## Djici (5 Gennaio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Se Inzaghi è furbo, mette Cerci titolare



va in panchina sicuro allora


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Gennaio 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Probabile formazione del Milan: (4-3-3) Diego Lopez; Abate, Zapata, Alex, De Sciglio; Poli, Muntari, Montolivo; Bonaventura, Menez, El Shaarawy. *



A parte i due a centrocampo, a livello di nomi è una bella formazione.
Poi bisogna verificare l'effettivo stato di forma di alcuni.


----------



## keepitterron (5 Gennaio 2015)

cerci titolare alla prima sarebbe un grosso errore, invece.
togli bonaventura che é stato importantissimo fin'ora?
togli elshaa proprio adesso che potrebbe prendere il volo?
stiamo parlando comunque di Cerci, mica di un fenomeno.

sarei d'accordo solo se spostasse jack in mediana.


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Gennaio 2015)

*I convocati del Milan: c'è Cerci, tornano Rami,Abate e De sciglio.
*
Abbiati, Agazzi, Diego Lopez, Abate, Albertazzi, Alex, De Santis (97), De Sciglio, Rami, Zaccardo, Zapata, Essien, Montolivo, Muntari, Poli, Saponara, Bonaventura, Cerci (22), El Shaarawy, Menez, Mastour, Niang, Pazzini.


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Gennaio 2015)

keepitterron ha scritto:


> sarei d'accordo solo se spostasse jack in mediana.



Ma infatti è questa l'opzione cui facciamo (o almeno io) riferimento. Ovvio che i 3 che hanno giocato col Real devono essere riconfermati.


----------



## DannySa (5 Gennaio 2015)

Qualcuno minuto per Mastour sarebbe troppo?


----------



## Angstgegner (5 Gennaio 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Probabile formazione del Milan: (4-3-3) Diego Lopez; Abate, Zapata, Alex, De Sciglio; Poli, Muntari, Montolivo; Bonaventura, Menez, El Shaarawy. *



Quindi tornano Alex e De Sciglio, speriamo siano in forma. La difesa si era ben comportata nelle ultime sfide.
Provocazione: siamo così sicuri che Cerci sia più forte del trio in attacco?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (5 Gennaio 2015)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Quindi tornano Alex e De Sciglio, speriamo siano in forma. La difesa si era ben comportata nelle ultime sfide.
> Provocazione: siamo così sicuri che Cerci sia più forte del trio in attacco?



Al momento si, se si considera le prestazioni di El Sha in questa stagione, poi non dimentichiamo che Honda era il titolare a destra. Cerci e un upgrade significante. Comunque la mia formazione tipo sarebbe De Jong, Montolivo, Bonaventura, Cerci, El Sha, Menez in un 4-4-2 o 4-3-3


----------



## 666psycho (5 Gennaio 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Al momento si, se si considera le prestazioni di El Sha in questa stagione, poi non dimentichiamo che Honda era il titolare a destra. Cerci e un upgrade significante. Comunque la mia formazione tipo sarebbe De Jong, Montolivo, Bonaventura, Cerci, El Sha, Menez in un 4-4-2 o 4-3-3




io opterei più per un 4-4-2...cerci rende come seconda punta, come ala é troppo pigro...


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Gennaio 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Probabile formazione del Milan: (4-3-3) Diego Lopez; Abate, Zapata, Alex, De Sciglio; Poli, Muntari, Montolivo; Bonaventura, Menez, El Shaarawy. *



*Gazzetta : Giocherà Essien al posto di Muntari, con Montolivo mezzala

(4-3-3) Diego Lopez; Abate, Zapata, Alex, De Sciglio; Poli, Essien, Montolivo; Bonaventura, Menez, El Shaarawy*


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Gennaio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta : Giocherà Essien al posto di Muntari, con Montolivo mezzala
> 
> (4-3-3) Diego Lopez; Abate, Zapata, Alex, De Sciglio; Poli, Essien, Montolivo; Bonaventura, Menez, El Shaarawy*



Ne godo copiosamente, segnale importante questo sul caso DeJong


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Gennaio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ne godo copiosamente, segnale importante questo sul caso DeJong



in che senso?


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Gennaio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> in che senso?



Che la fantomatica volontà di Inzaghi di epurare DeJong per spostare Montolivo in mezzo si è rivelata pura invenzione giornalistica

Se così non fosse avrebbe sicuramente giocato il capitano nel mezzo con Muntari mezzala


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Gennaio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta : Giocherà Essien al posto di Muntari, con Montolivo mezzala
> 
> (4-3-3) Diego Lopez; Abate, Zapata, Alex, De Sciglio; Poli, Essien, Montolivo; Bonaventura, Menez, El Shaarawy*



Godo, Muntari non deve vedere il campo nemmeno col binocolo


----------



## The Ripper (6 Gennaio 2015)

Era la partita giusta per rimettere Mortolivo nel suo ruolo... e invece...


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Gennaio 2015)

Spero n un bel 3 a 0.


----------



## 666psycho (6 Gennaio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *I convocati del Milan: c'è Cerci, tornano Rami,Abate e De sciglio.
> *
> Abbiati, Agazzi, Diego Lopez, Abate, Albertazzi, Alex, De Santis (97), De Sciglio, Rami, Zaccardo, Zapata, Essien, Montolivo, Muntari, Poli, Saponara, Bonaventura, Cerci (22), El Shaarawy, Menez, Mastour, Niang, Pazzini.




Ma honda é già partito in Asia??


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (6 Gennaio 2015)

Vincere è fondamentale oggi. Non ci sono altre possibilità, bisogna dare continuità ai risultati positivi!


----------



## Jino (6 Gennaio 2015)

Partita complicata. Abbiamo tante assenze, tante incognite in campo ed il Sassuolo giocherà senza niente da perdere vista l'ottima posizione di classifica. Speriamo bene, forza Milan.


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Gennaio 2015)

*Forza Milan!!!

*


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2015)

La formazione ufficiale del Milan:

*(4-3-3) Diego Lopez; Rami, Zapata, Alex, De Sciglio; Poli, Essien, Montolivo; Bonaventura, Menez, El Shaarawy*


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> La formazione ufficiale del Milan:
> 
> *(4-3-3) Diego Lopez; Rami, Zapata, Alex, De Sciglio; Poli, Essien, Montolivo; Bonaventura, Menez, El Shaarawy*



Bene Rami terzino, contro l'Inter fu egregio. Ottima anche l'esclusione di Muntari  Spero solo Zapata al centro non faccia danni


----------



## O Animal (6 Gennaio 2015)

Raiola in macchina con Galliani... Torna Balotelli o ci teniamo Abate fino al 2024?


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2015)




----------



## Louis Gara (6 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


>



Biondini, Missiroli e Magnanelli... se non li schiantiamo è uno scandalo.


----------



## O Animal (6 Gennaio 2015)

"Giornalisti" che chiamano il geometra Dottore...


----------



## DannySa (6 Gennaio 2015)

Partita della vita di Acerbi.....


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (6 Gennaio 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> "Giornalisti" che chiamano il geometra Dottore...



Ha ricevuto una laurea ad honoris causa, tecnicamente è anche Dottore


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> "Giornalisti" che chiamano il geometra Dottore...



E' Dottore.

http://www.milanworld.net/galliani-...berlusconi-ce-sintonia-vt7492.html#post202608


----------



## 666psycho (6 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


>




mi piace come formazione...tranne Essien..ma ormai scelta quasi obbligata... Speriamo Bonaventura faccia bene a destra come contro il real..cosi da dare spazio ad El Shaarawy...poi io rimango dalla idea che si dovrebbe giocare con il 4.4.2... con Jack-montolivo-de jong-El Shaarawy-Cerci-Menez....


----------



## 666psycho (6 Gennaio 2015)

Speriamo di vincerla! e giocare bene!! Sempre e cmq FORZA MILAN!!


----------



## O Animal (6 Gennaio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ha ricevuto una laurea ad honoris causa, tecnicamente è anche Dottore





Admin ha scritto:


> E' Dottore.
> 
> http://www.milanworld.net/galliani-...berlusconi-ce-sintonia-vt7492.html#post202608



Se vabbè... Honoris causa con un master di primo livello in strategie per il business dello sport... Non dico di utilizzare il temine solo per i dottorati di ricerca come negli altri paesi europei ma quantomeno evitare di utilizzarlo per un geometra che ha avuto la fortuna di essere amico di Berlusconi...


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Se vabbè... Honoris causa con un master di primo livello in strategie per il business dello sport... Non dico di utilizzare il temine solo per i dottorati di ricerca come negli altri paesi europei ma quantomeno evitare di utilizzarlo per un geometra che ha avuto solo la fortuna di essere amico di Berlusconi...



Ovviamente è una porcata. Ma chi riceve la laurea Honoris Causa può "pretendere" di essere chiamato Dottore.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (6 Gennaio 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Se vabbè... Honoris causa con un master di primo livello in strategie per il business dello sport... Non dico di utilizzare il temine solo per i dottorati di ricerca come negli altri paesi europei ma quantomeno evitare di utilizzarlo per un geometra che ha avuto la fortuna di essere amico di Berlusconi...



Nella vita la fortuna conta più delle capacità, è risaputo. Ma, sebbene possa dare fastidio, chiamarlo Dottore è corretto.


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2015)

Dai, dai. Vinciamo.

FORZA MILAN!!!!


----------



## Dany20 (6 Gennaio 2015)

Forza Milan!


----------



## 666psycho (6 Gennaio 2015)

pressing alto é quello che ci vuole!!


----------



## 666psycho (6 Gennaio 2015)

Goooool!!!!!


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Gennaio 2015)

Poli ahaahhaha


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2015)

Ahahahahhaha Poli! Incredibile!

1-0!


----------



## wargod (6 Gennaio 2015)

poliiiii l'inutile


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Gennaio 2015)

The uselesssssssssssssssssssss  gooool


----------



## Jaqen (6 Gennaio 2015)

L'inutile!


----------



## malos (6 Gennaio 2015)




----------



## 666psycho (6 Gennaio 2015)

L'inutile!!! che si rende utile! Bravo poli!


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2015)

E' finito il calcio!!!!


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Gennaio 2015)

Grande Milan

(toccatevi che quando segna Poli non si vince MAI)


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Gennaio 2015)

Poliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii è la fine del calcio


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Gennaio 2015)

Che giocatore Bonaventura


----------



## aleslash (6 Gennaio 2015)

L'ha tirata addosso al portiere sto cesso, però è entrata


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Gennaio 2015)

Tutto da Jack Bonaventura.

L'utile Poli!!


----------



## Dany20 (6 Gennaio 2015)

Poli golllllll! Grandi ragazzi!


----------



## Jaqen (6 Gennaio 2015)

Lo speaker urla:
L'inutile....
lo stadio risponde:
Poli!!!!!


----------



## aleslash (6 Gennaio 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Lo speaker urla:
> L'inutile....
> lo stadio risponde:
> Poli!!!!!



Abahahahahahaha genius


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2015)

Finalmente si pressa. 

Speriamo che la musica sia cambiata


----------



## 666psycho (6 Gennaio 2015)

adesso facciamo il 2 a 0..FORZA RAGAZZI FORAZA MILAN!


----------



## 666psycho (6 Gennaio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Grande Milan
> 
> (toccatevi che quando segna Poli non si vince MAI)





questo é vero!


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Gennaio 2015)

Dormolivo mica ne approfitta.


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Gennaio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> (toccatevi che quando segna Poli non si vince MAI)



ahahaha e vero


----------



## 666psycho (6 Gennaio 2015)

essien é proprio scarso..


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Gennaio 2015)

Ma sto De Sciglio


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Gennaio 2015)

Desciglio per ora imbarazzante


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Gennaio 2015)

De Sciglio imbarazzante finora


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Gennaio 2015)

El Sha ma che cacchio fa a campo aperto


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2015)

EL non può sbagliare quei passaggi, dai...


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Gennaio 2015)

non azzecca niente sto de sciglio


----------



## Dany20 (6 Gennaio 2015)

Poteva essere una grande occasione.


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2015)

Dio mio De Sciglio. Ridatemi Armero.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (6 Gennaio 2015)

Quanti passaggi sbagliati di Essien, per il resto fin qui molto bene!


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Gennaio 2015)

Aridateme Armero


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Gennaio 2015)

se mettesse subito Cerci saremmo letali in contropiede... va beh...


----------



## wargod (6 Gennaio 2015)

l'inutile giochetto con la suola di menez....


----------



## 666psycho (6 Gennaio 2015)

poli non poteva fare la doppietta...


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Gennaio 2015)

Ma dai


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2015)

Che grandissimo Menez che va a recuperare palla sulla trequarti


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Gennaio 2015)

Ma tira El Mummia

Grande Menez


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Gennaio 2015)

si se faceva doppietta poli spegnevamo la tv


----------



## O Animal (6 Gennaio 2015)

Dobbiamo tornare a giocare sulla destra.. a sinistra De Sciglio, Montolivo e El Sha non combinano nulla..


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Gennaio 2015)

Menez sta facendo un gran lavoro


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Gennaio 2015)

A Menez non fischiano niente, è incredibile


----------



## wargod (6 Gennaio 2015)

essien impresentabile


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Gennaio 2015)

E s s i e n


----------



## 666psycho (6 Gennaio 2015)

essien che disgrazia!! mamma mia!!


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (6 Gennaio 2015)

Essien sempre peggio..


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Gennaio 2015)

Grande Alex

Ma sto Essien


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Gennaio 2015)

Essien incapace di intendere e di volere.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Gennaio 2015)

"Ehh ma De Jong fa solo passaggi semplici"

Essien non riesce a fare neanche quelli a un metro


----------



## Dany20 (6 Gennaio 2015)

Essien sveglia.


----------



## 666psycho (6 Gennaio 2015)

ma che fallo... cade da solo


----------



## O Animal (6 Gennaio 2015)

Ma non va in coppa d'Africa?


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Gennaio 2015)

che zavorra essien.


----------



## wargod (6 Gennaio 2015)

sto bidone in nazionale?


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2015)

Pareggio del Sassuolo

Ma vaff...


----------



## 666psycho (6 Gennaio 2015)

sbagliamo cose incredibile.. ed ecco il gol...


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Gennaio 2015)

Dormolivo maledetto


----------



## Doctore (6 Gennaio 2015)

sciagura a centrocampo...


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (6 Gennaio 2015)

Abbiamo sbagliato troppo a centrocampo, questo gol è colpa nostra.


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Gennaio 2015)

e te pareva.


----------



## Dany20 (6 Gennaio 2015)

Quanti errori a centrocampo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Gennaio 2015)

Se non canna Essien, c'è sempre il Capitone.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Gennaio 2015)

Alex, Zapata, bravi


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Gennaio 2015)

Metti Cerci va...


----------



## 666psycho (6 Gennaio 2015)

che palle... la maledizione di Poli..


----------



## malos (6 Gennaio 2015)

Grande Montolivo


----------



## O Animal (6 Gennaio 2015)

Eccolo.. Montolivo.. il futuro del Milan.. dai vendiamo de Jong e continuiamo così..


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Gennaio 2015)

Ti pareva oh, speriamo che Poli non porti per l'ennesima volta iella.


----------



## 666psycho (6 Gennaio 2015)

centrocampo da seria D...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Gennaio 2015)

La prima cosa buona di De Sciglio in 8 mesi


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Gennaio 2015)

E quando segnamo da calcio d'angolo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Gennaio 2015)

Il ritorno dell'inutile che toglie palla a Jack


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2015)

De Sciglio lo salterei pure io


----------



## 666psycho (6 Gennaio 2015)

stiamo andando in bambola..


----------



## wargod (6 Gennaio 2015)

ringraziamo zaza per il gentile omaggio


----------



## Dany20 (6 Gennaio 2015)

Ancora brividi.


----------



## Frikez (6 Gennaio 2015)

Rami sta cannando tutto


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Gennaio 2015)

non ci stiamo capendo più nulla, dovevamo raddoppiare subito 

Rami terzino aveva fatto bene nel derby ma oggi è una falla clamorosa


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Gennaio 2015)

Rami e De Sciglio inguardabili dietro, Rami è scusato, è fuori posizione


----------



## 666psycho (6 Gennaio 2015)

Ma basta essien dio santo!


----------



## Underhill84 (6 Gennaio 2015)

No no ma De Jong è inutile... non serve a niente... vendiamolo


----------



## wargod (6 Gennaio 2015)

stiamo rischiando troppo...manca la cerniera di centrocampo....


----------



## aleslash (6 Gennaio 2015)

Eh ma il problema è de jong, maledetti


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Gennaio 2015)

Berardi un gol ce lo fa sicuro prima della fine, dobbiamo farne 2 per vincere


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Gennaio 2015)

Imbarazzanti dopo 10 minuti il nulla


----------



## malos (6 Gennaio 2015)

Ma che succede...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Gennaio 2015)

Ogni azione loro è potenzialmente un gol?


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Gennaio 2015)

Giallo inventato, protezione del volto


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Gennaio 2015)

Ma che arbitro incompetente


----------



## 666psycho (6 Gennaio 2015)

non era assolutamente fallo di mano... si é coperto!!


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Gennaio 2015)

La verità è che senza De Jong tappa buchi, facciamo didastri dietro.. no ma meglio non rinnovare


----------



## dottor Totem (6 Gennaio 2015)

Continuiamo ad affidare il centrocampo a montolivo...


----------



## Underhill84 (6 Gennaio 2015)

Essien e Poli osservano spensierati loro che impostano!!! schifosi maledetti


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Gennaio 2015)

menomale che ha fischiato,perché Zapata ne aveva fatta una delle sue.


----------



## arcanum (6 Gennaio 2015)

Essien male


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Gennaio 2015)

De Jong è la rovina di questa squadra, meglio restare con questi morti a centrocampo


----------



## 666psycho (6 Gennaio 2015)

che rabbia... ci siamo spenti dopo 15 min..


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Gennaio 2015)

Sono arrivato a casa 10 minuti fa e in questi dieci minuti ho visto un Milan vergognoso.

Zapata, Rami ed Essien tra i peggiori in questi minuti


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Gennaio 2015)

Inutile lamentarsi di De Jong oggi, è squalificato


----------



## 666psycho (6 Gennaio 2015)

De scoglio non é azzecca una..


----------



## O Animal (6 Gennaio 2015)

[MENTION=1042]O Animal[/MENTION] qui si tifa Milan 

Questi post non sono ammessi


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Gennaio 2015)

Rami è da levare da lì, ma cosa aspetta??


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2015)

Se vabbè. Questi fanno ciò che vogliono.


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Gennaio 2015)

dietro ci sono dei buchi clamorosi. 

non parliamo poi del centrocampo, una prateria.


----------



## 666psycho (6 Gennaio 2015)

meno male che biondini é scarso... ma adesso arriva il 1-2...


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Gennaio 2015)

Ci mancava solo il gol del Biondino....


----------



## arcanum (6 Gennaio 2015)

ci stanno bombardando


----------



## 666psycho (6 Gennaio 2015)

ma che scarponi!!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Gennaio 2015)

Bonaventura in mezzo a 4 ha fatto partire un contropiede spaventoso


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Gennaio 2015)

cosa aveva fatto Jack!?! poi Menez tre ore per darla


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Gennaio 2015)

Che schifezza


----------



## wargod (6 Gennaio 2015)

la velocità del sassuolo ci crea tanti problemi specie sulla fascia di pertinenza di rami.....


----------



## Dany20 (6 Gennaio 2015)

Ma dalla prima a De Scoglio.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Gennaio 2015)

Centrocampo e difesa da censura. Ma mi raccomando, se spendiamo soldi spendiamoli su Destro


----------



## 666psycho (6 Gennaio 2015)

l'inter ne ha fatti 7 noi ne prendiamo altrettanto se continua così.. svegliatevi!!!!!!!


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Gennaio 2015)

Il Sassuolo con Missiroli, Biondini e Magnacoso pare il Bayern


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Gennaio 2015)

Zapata


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Gennaio 2015)

A vedere questo squadra oggi sento solo vergogna e imbarazzo. Ma come si puo giocare cosi a casa con il Sassuolo? Sembra il Real Madrid.


Fuori Zapata, dentro Zaccardo. Un cambio che serve.


----------



## folletto (6 Gennaio 2015)

Ridicoli, Essien inguardabile come tutto il centrocampo tanto per cambiare


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2015)

*Milan Sassuolo 1-1 fine PT *


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Milan Sassuolo 1-1 fine PT *



Dobbiamo vincere e basta sti pareggini


----------



## Dany20 (6 Gennaio 2015)

La difesa male, centrocampo da censura. Ma De Jong è squalificato?


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Gennaio 2015)

Essien fuori, Montolivo centrale, Jack mezzala, Cerci davanti, è l'unica via


----------



## O Animal (6 Gennaio 2015)

Deleteria la vittoria contro il Real..


----------



## folletto (6 Gennaio 2015)

E si ostina a mettere sto centrocampo a 3 indecente in entrambe le fasi


----------



## 666psycho (6 Gennaio 2015)

Abbiamo giocato bene 15 min.. poi il buio totale... Montolivo che dovrebbe essere la lanterna del centrocampo non illumina un bel niente.... Essien De Sciglio i peggiori! subito dopo Montolivo! il migliore Bonaventura! mi aspetto un cambio a centrocampo... via Essien, arretri Jack ed inserisci Cerci.. Inzaghi svegliati !


----------



## David Gilmour (6 Gennaio 2015)

Eh sì, il problema è proprio De Jong. Ora che non c'è, si vede che rendimento Tontolivo...vedo con piacere anche il partitone di De Sciglio! Di Essien! E il solito altruismo di Menez. A che serve Destro? Servono centrocampisti, centrocampisti che sappiano giocare a calcio, non inutili attaccanti!


----------



## aleslash (6 Gennaio 2015)

Ma mettesse mastour al posto dell'inutile


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (6 Gennaio 2015)

Essien deve andarsene, è inguardabile! Siamo partiti così bene e poi di colpo ci siamo persi, manca la mentalità.


----------



## Dexter (6 Gennaio 2015)

Speriamo di trovare qualche pollo che paga bene De Sciglio, ,sta facendo sembrare Berardi Robben. Essien deve rescindere domani, Montolivo si deve svegliare e Rami sta giocando male. Fuori Essien dentro Cerci dai


----------



## MrPeppez (6 Gennaio 2015)

Essien e Rami osceni oggi.

C'è qualcuno che difende ancora De Sciglio?


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Gennaio 2015)

Eravamo partiti bene, poi siamo crollati vergognosamente. 
Se Cerchi sta bene va messo subito, con Jack mezz'ala , Monto in mezzo e Poli. Fuori Essien.


----------



## MrPeppez (6 Gennaio 2015)

I cambi per me devono essere Abate per Rami e Cerci per Essien con Bonaventura a centrocampo. Avessimo avuto un terzino sinistro decente in panca avrei tolto nel primo tempo De Sciglio, che cavolo.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (6 Gennaio 2015)

Essien da censura ....mi auguro che coi 90 min di cerci il centrocampo titolare sarà de jong jack e monto...questo è vergognoso
Bene che ci sia Silvio in tribuna ...


----------



## Snake (6 Gennaio 2015)

il centrocampista più forte che abbiamo lo facciamo giocare in attacco, in mezzo al campo intanto andiamo in giro coi morti viventi, Inzaghi è proprio un genio


----------



## O Animal (6 Gennaio 2015)

Speriamo di arrivare a quota salvezza prima che vada via de Jong..


----------



## 666psycho (6 Gennaio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Eravamo partiti bene, poi siamo crollati vergognosamente.
> Se Cerchi sta bene va messo subito, con Jack mezz'ala , Monto in mezzo e Poli. Fuori Essien.



lo pensiamo tutti! tranne Inzaghi! nel secondo tempo scenderanno in campo gli stessi.. e farà il primo cambio al 80esimo inserendo Pazzini..


----------



## Principe (6 Gennaio 2015)

Inzaghi fa il piacere ritirati , ancora con gente come essien in campo ? Ancora con il 4 3 3 che abbiamo un centrocampo che fa ridere ? Ma ancora non hai capito che si Gioca in undici e che devi mettere gente che Sa giocare a calcio ? Meglio saponara di essien, meglio una punta in più che essien ..... Inzaghi svegliati. Seedorf che capisce di calcio giocava 4 2 3 1 . Non lo capisci che se metti gli scarpari prendi i goals in uscita ? Somaro sei un somaro .


----------



## Blu71 (6 Gennaio 2015)

Essien un disastro.


----------



## wargod (6 Gennaio 2015)

Dopo il primo quarto d'ora il nulla cosmico, lasciate praterie all'avversario e ci è andata bene che non ne hanno approfittato.
Porre rimedio nell'intervallo altrimenti la vedo dura.


----------



## prebozzio (6 Gennaio 2015)

Ma come si fa a far giocare Essien?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Gennaio 2015)

Essien da censura, e poi ride sempre... ma cosa ci sarà poi di divertente?
Professionista zero.


----------



## Dany20 (6 Gennaio 2015)

Ringraziamo Biondini se siamo ancora sul pareggio.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Gennaio 2015)

Servono cambi a centrocampo e in difesa.

Fuori Essien e Zapata. Dentro Cerci e Zaccardo. Rami centrale e Bonaventura a centrocampo.

Per non parlare di De Sciglio. Sara gia Madrid con la testa....si, il Real Madrid prende uno cosi, certo 



Snake ha scritto:


> il centrocampista più forte che abbiamo lo facciamo giocare in attacco, in mezzo al campo intanto andiamo in giro coi morti viventi, Inzaghi è proprio un genio



Come sempre sostenuto. Se lo prendeva il Sassuolo ad inizio d'anno, oggi il Sassuolo non sarebbe piu in Serie A.


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Gennaio 2015)

no ma cediamo de jong

grazie galliani


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Gennaio 2015)

Essien devastante. Ha sbagliato praticamente tutto. Che pena....


----------



## Dany20 (6 Gennaio 2015)

Gli facessero pure 3 milioni all'anno ma De Jong deve restare a tutti i costi.


----------



## Dimaelmaggie (6 Gennaio 2015)

Che schifo che stiamo facendo, ma l'importante è che noi abbiamo battuto il real, adesso siamo realizzati


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Gennaio 2015)

*Sky: Non c'e grande movimento dalla panchina del Milan.*

Vabbe, andiamo avanti cosi


----------



## Dany20 (6 Gennaio 2015)

Adesso bisogna togliere Essien, mettere*Cerci in attacco, spostare Jack a centrocampo e togliere Zapata al posto di Abate sulla fascia anche se non è al 100%


----------



## 666psycho (6 Gennaio 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> *Sky: Non c'e grande movimento dalla panchina del Milan.*
> 
> Vabbe, andiamo avanti cosi



niente di nuovo... inzaghi prima del 75 esimo non fa cambi..


----------



## wargod (6 Gennaio 2015)

comunque ora Bonaventura a centrocampo, Monto in mezzo e Cerci in avanti...


----------



## gabuz (6 Gennaio 2015)

Entrerà Muntari, statene certi


----------



## ed.vedder77 (6 Gennaio 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> *Sky: Non c'e grande movimento dalla panchina del Milan.*



Aspetteremo un quarto d ora e poi entra cerci per essien..non abbiamo giocatori a centrocampo decenti da far subentrare.l.speriamo di reggere per 20 minuti


----------



## Dany20 (6 Gennaio 2015)

Si sapeva che non facesse cambi.


----------



## Jaqen (6 Gennaio 2015)

Nessun cambio. Incredibile.

El Shaarawy è questo, tanto sacrificio quando le cose vanno bene. Niente di più. Ha fatto un cambio di gioco osceno, passaggio semplicissimo da fare, senza pressing...


----------



## Principe (6 Gennaio 2015)

Inzaghi è peggio di allegri .


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2015)

Si scalda Cerci


----------



## Chrissonero (6 Gennaio 2015)

e poi c'e qualcuno che dice che il problema non e il centrocampo.. Essien non puo piu giocare in serie A, male anche Montolivo a chi non vedo bene come m'zzala, non ha la velocita, ne dinamica ne la integrita fisica per fare quel ruolo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Gennaio 2015)

La lentezza dei nostri e veramente oscena.


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Gennaio 2015)

Ahahahah Poli e Essien sembrano due galline che "corrono" a vuoto, li scarterebbe pure mio nonno


----------



## Dany20 (6 Gennaio 2015)

Spero metta subito Cerci e tolga Essien.


----------



## Principe (6 Gennaio 2015)

Osceni .


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Gennaio 2015)

Diegone alla Neuer


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Gennaio 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Spero metta subito Cerci e tolga Essien.



Non ci vuole molto. Basterebbe mettere Montolivo centrale, arretrare Jack, togliere Essien e mettere Cerci come mezzala. Chissà se Inzaghi lo capisce prima che finisca la partita


----------



## wargod (6 Gennaio 2015)

essien è da cedere subito a gennaio....


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Gennaio 2015)

mamma mia che sciagura pure sto arbitro, ma lascia giocare....


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Gennaio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Non ci vuole molto. Basterebbe mettere Montolivo centrale, arretrare Jack, togliere Essien e mettere Cerci come mezzala. Chissà se Inzaghi lo capisce prima che finisca la partita



Eh no poi non hai centrocampisti che difendano!


----------



## Chrissonero (6 Gennaio 2015)

io non so che partita sta vedendo Filippo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Gennaio 2015)

Vi invito a seguire il movimento di Essien che *cammina *in una zona di ca. 12m²


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Gennaio 2015)

Che palle sto Essien


----------



## aleslash (6 Gennaio 2015)

Metti mastour e cerci santo dio


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Gennaio 2015)

Dormolivo


----------



## 666psycho (6 Gennaio 2015)

montolivo manco sa battere i calci d'angolo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Gennaio 2015)

Montolivo da prendere a schiaffi ad infinitum.


----------



## 666psycho (6 Gennaio 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Nessun cambio. Incredibile.
> 
> El Shaarawy è questo, tanto sacrificio quando le cose vanno bene. Niente di più. Ha fatto un cambio di gioco osceno, passaggio semplicissimo da fare, senza pressing...




penso che El shaarawy é l'ultimo dei nostri problemi attualmente...


----------



## aleslash (6 Gennaio 2015)

L'inutile si impappina da solo e fa pure fallo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Gennaio 2015)

Sto arbitro farebbe meglio a fischiare gare di basket


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Gennaio 2015)

Poli dopo il gol fatto sta diventando talmente inutile da essere deleterio


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Gennaio 2015)

Ma è sempre solo Bonaventura? mah


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Gennaio 2015)

Jack sta giocando da solo, fantastico.


----------



## dottor Totem (6 Gennaio 2015)

Missiroli oggi sembra iniesta.


----------



## aleslash (6 Gennaio 2015)

Gli schemi di Vio


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Gennaio 2015)

Ogni maledetto contatto e un fallo con questo arbitro. Boh. Assurdo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Gennaio 2015)

Oh Pippo, manca mezz'ora!


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Gennaio 2015)

come sempre il gol di poli ci è fatale


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Gennaio 2015)

Mamma mia che schemi, il mago Vio stupisce sempre di più


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Gennaio 2015)

Menez oggi non c'è


----------



## Dany20 (6 Gennaio 2015)

Metti Cerci!


----------



## aleslash (6 Gennaio 2015)

Devi fare i cambiii, sto maledetto di allenatore


----------



## Principe (6 Gennaio 2015)

Inzaghi ancora ancora ? Continua a non fare un cambio, bravo .


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2015)

Entra Cerci


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Gennaio 2015)

Montolivo, che classe


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Gennaio 2015)

speriamo che essien si faccia male in stile bonera, ormai per levarceli di torno dobbiamo solo sperare in infortuni vari.


----------



## Dany20 (6 Gennaio 2015)

Oggi palle penose proprio.


----------



## aleslash (6 Gennaio 2015)

Alla buon ora cerci


----------



## Underhill84 (6 Gennaio 2015)

tutti sti schemi sono totalmente inutili se siamo incapaci di crossare... assurdo


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Gennaio 2015)

Gazzola oggi è Sandro Nesta


----------



## aleslash (6 Gennaio 2015)

Ohhhh finalmente via sto cadavere di essien


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Gennaio 2015)

Ecco il cambio che chiamiamo da 20 minuti...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Gennaio 2015)

Esce Essien. Finalmente. 20 minuti butatti al vento.


----------



## wargod (6 Gennaio 2015)

speriamo nella scossa cerci....


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Gennaio 2015)

Dai Cerci


----------



## Dany20 (6 Gennaio 2015)

Finalmente Alessio! Con 20 minuti di ritardo. Essien esce per fortuna. Cambio giusto.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Gennaio 2015)

L'ha capita


----------



## malos (6 Gennaio 2015)

Finalmente un cambio azzeccato.


----------



## Principe (6 Gennaio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Gazzola oggi è Sandro Nesta



Me dai , siamo noi che facciamo pena ed abbiamo un allenatore ancora più penoso.


----------



## 666psycho (6 Gennaio 2015)

l'ha capito oh! miracolo!


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Gennaio 2015)

finalmente, oh


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Gennaio 2015)

grandissimo Jack in tutte le posizioni


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2015)

Fantastico Bonaventura


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Gennaio 2015)

Bonaventura che giocatore...


----------



## Dany20 (6 Gennaio 2015)

Bonaventura immenso!


----------



## 666psycho (6 Gennaio 2015)

ma noooooo


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Gennaio 2015)

maledetto Consigli


----------



## wargod (6 Gennaio 2015)

prima palla a cerci e primo pericolo....


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Gennaio 2015)




----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Gennaio 2015)

Se Cerci ci va con la testa e gol o fallo da espulsione.


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2015)

Gol di Zazà

2-1 Sassuolo


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Gennaio 2015)

finita! 
la stagione!


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Gennaio 2015)

Se vabbe


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Gennaio 2015)

ma elsha non può rendersi utile come fa bonaventura ? madò quanto deprime stephan.


----------



## wargod (6 Gennaio 2015)

non ci credo, ma che cavolo di gol ha fatto zaza?


----------



## 666psycho (6 Gennaio 2015)

ecco qua! maledetto poli porta iella!


----------



## aleslash (6 Gennaio 2015)

Datemi il preparatore degli schemi del Sassuolo, altro che Vio


----------



## Dany20 (6 Gennaio 2015)

Perfetto...


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Gennaio 2015)

Si ti pareva l'eurogol non ci credo....


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Gennaio 2015)

Ciao


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Gennaio 2015)




----------



## Principe (6 Gennaio 2015)

Ti sta bene Inzaghi .


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Gennaio 2015)

Finita dai..


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Gennaio 2015)

Gianni Vlo che miracoli!


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2015)

Pazzesco. Questi mediocri fanno super gol solo contro di noi.


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Gennaio 2015)

Se lo provava altre 10000 volte non entrava.... assurdo e la maledizione Poli assurdo.


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2015)

Entra Spazzini


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Gennaio 2015)

Ora che stavamo giochicchiando. Incredibile.


----------



## Dany20 (6 Gennaio 2015)

Sta pippa che gol.


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Gennaio 2015)

Se Cerci stoppava quel pallone invece di farlo rimbalzare adesso parlavamo di un'altra partita ma vabbè, non è colpa sua, è quel genio di Inzaghi che ha aspettato 20 minuti per il cambio


----------



## Underhill84 (6 Gennaio 2015)

questi sono schemi!!!! inzaghi vai ner c...


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Gennaio 2015)

Entra Spazzini,finita.


----------



## 666psycho (6 Gennaio 2015)

vabbè dai almeno abbiamo vinto contro il real..


----------



## Frikez (6 Gennaio 2015)

Gol assurdo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Gennaio 2015)

Difesa ridicola, veramente ridicola. Non ci sono scuse per quello che vediamo oggi.

Mettere una squadra in campo peggio di cosi e praticamente impossibile. Sembriamo una squadra di B.

Ogni calcio piazzato da parte di Montolivo finisce in mano al portiere, mentro noi gli difendiamo come delle galline. Vergognosi.


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Gennaio 2015)

sarà tipo il 20esimo gol su calcio da fermo. 

mabbasta


----------



## alexxx19 (6 Gennaio 2015)

Ma non si vergognano?
E poi si parla di 3 posto...


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Pazzesco. Questi mediocri fanno super gol solo contro di noi.



Si veramente assurdo, se lo provava altre 3000 volte lo tirava in tribuna...


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Gennaio 2015)

figuriamoci Pazzini


----------



## aleslash (6 Gennaio 2015)

Pazzini mannaggia al due,pazzini....


----------



## Principe (6 Gennaio 2015)

Ci sta bene abbiamo non giocato per un ora e ora prendi goal , è giusto così , la prossima volta ti svegli prima e non sbagli la formazione.


----------



## Schism75 (6 Gennaio 2015)

Per Zaza ce li spenderei i soldi che vorrebbero spendere per Destro. Secondo me é più utile. Detto questo: ennesimo goal preso su calcio da fermo. E squadra inguardabile contro il Sassuolo, che sembra il bayern Monaco. Quanto dovremo ancora sopportare?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Gennaio 2015)

Esce Mr. Faccio solo gol utili in amichevole


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Gennaio 2015)

Vi prego esonerate questo incapace


----------



## 666psycho (6 Gennaio 2015)

inzaghi datti all' ippica..


----------



## folletto (6 Gennaio 2015)

Gol a parte siamo davvero penosi


----------



## Principe (6 Gennaio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Vi prego esonerate questo incapace



Bastava tenere Seedorf.


----------



## Frikez (6 Gennaio 2015)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Esce Mr. Faccio solo gol utili in amichevole



E l'anno della svolta


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Gennaio 2015)

e quando mai De Sciglio


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Gennaio 2015)

Ma avete per caso contato quanti passaggi elementari sbagliano i nostri? Passaggi a 5m di distanza. Ma neanche in Lega Pro vedi una scarsita tecnica del genere. E impossibile.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Gennaio 2015)

De Sciglio che odio che ribrezzo


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Gennaio 2015)

Mamma mia, Jankulovski era un signor terzino in confronto a questo


----------



## Dany20 (6 Gennaio 2015)

Entra Abate


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Gennaio 2015)

adesso figuriamoci Consigli parerà anche le mosche


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Gennaio 2015)

In diretta ho visto un rigore stranetto.


----------



## Dany20 (6 Gennaio 2015)

Grande intervento di De Sciglio.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Gennaio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Mamma mia, Jankulovski era un signor terzino in confronto a questo



Da posizione molto peggiore fece quel gol divino contro il Siviglia


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Gennaio 2015)

se Ciao sto consigli


----------



## 666psycho (6 Gennaio 2015)

jack....


----------



## Dany20 (6 Gennaio 2015)

Che ha preso??? Grande Pazzo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Gennaio 2015)

Si va beh consigli in versione neuer...


----------



## Frikez (6 Gennaio 2015)

Dai Pazzo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Gennaio 2015)

Menez, oddio, tutto il tempo del mondo e fa sto cross/passaggio qui


----------



## wargod (6 Gennaio 2015)

azz. pazzini alto su bijou di un immenso bonaventura


----------



## aleslash (6 Gennaio 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Menez, oddio, tutto il tempo del mondo e fa sto cross/passaggio qui



E manco ha guardato in mezzo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Gennaio 2015)

Come visto in diretta, rigore netto


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Gennaio 2015)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Esce Mr. Faccio solo gol utili in amichevole



boh, chi lo capisce più sto ragazzo.


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Gennaio 2015)

tutta un'altra gara con Cerci peccato che siamo riusciti a prender la pera


----------



## Dany20 (6 Gennaio 2015)

Bisognava mettere prima Cerci.


----------



## 666psycho (6 Gennaio 2015)

se cerci fosse entrato al 45 esimo sicuro il risultato sarebbe stato diverso... complimenti a pippo..


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Gennaio 2015)

Cambia Sport De Sciglio, va



666psycho ha scritto:


> se cerci fosse entrato al 45 esimo sicuro il risultato sarebbe stato diverso... complimenti a pippo..



Come sostengo da mesi, il vero limite di questo Milan e 'l incapace sulla panchina


----------



## 666psycho (6 Gennaio 2015)

Abate, nuovo anno, vecchi piedi...


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Gennaio 2015)

De SCiglio è scarsissimo a dir poco...


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Gennaio 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> se cerci fosse entrato al 45 esimo sicuro il risultato sarebbe stato diverso... complimenti a pippo..



non dal 45. dal minuto ZERO al posto del 92


----------



## aleslash (6 Gennaio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> De SCiglio è scarsissimo a dir poco...



Quoto


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Gennaio 2015)

I nostri terzini fanno a gara a chi crossa più alto


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Gennaio 2015)

Ma Abate non poteva giocare titolare?


----------



## Dany20 (6 Gennaio 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> Abate, nuovo anno, vecchi piedi...


Però ha recuperato un buon pallone.


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Gennaio 2015)

E Missiroli, come regista, da le piste a quel tonto di Montolivo. Ed è tutto dire


----------



## Principe (6 Gennaio 2015)

Il problema di questa squadra si chiama Filippo Inzaghi .


----------



## Underhill84 (6 Gennaio 2015)

de sciglio ma vatteneeeee!!!! intelligenza di un topo schiacciato


----------



## Dany20 (6 Gennaio 2015)

Anche Abate doveva giocare prima. La sua velocità è importante.


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Gennaio 2015)

anche Menez oggi che irritante


----------



## Schism75 (6 Gennaio 2015)

Inguardabili.


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Gennaio 2015)

Inzaghi portato con le orecchie a lezione anche da Di Francesco


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Gennaio 2015)

Ogni volta che vedo De Sciglio mi chiedo: Ma siete proprio sicuri che Armero sia peggio di lui?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Gennaio 2015)

Sconfitta inconcepibile.


----------



## aleslash (6 Gennaio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Inzaghi portato con le orecchie a lezione anche da Di Francesco



Come al solito


----------



## Principe (6 Gennaio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Inzaghi portato con le orecchie a lezione anche da Di Francesco



Lo portano tutti a scuola , non è neanche un allenatore.


----------



## wargod (6 Gennaio 2015)

de sciglio incommentabile....


----------



## davoreb (6 Gennaio 2015)

Cerci è entrato sull 1-1.

Non pensiamo sia lui il salvatore della patria.

essien era comunque da togliere dopo 30 minuti.

Bonaventura ha giocato benino non l'ho visto cosi straordinario come letto prima.


----------



## Underhill84 (6 Gennaio 2015)

Siamo la squadra del 2015, in Italia non c'è nessuno più forte...


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Gennaio 2015)

na mozzarella ha tirato


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Gennaio 2015)

Ma vergognati Montolivo...capitan carisma


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Gennaio 2015)

Co ste mozzarelle Montolivo...


----------



## Schism75 (6 Gennaio 2015)

Ma Alex dove sta giocando?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Gennaio 2015)

Perché darla dietro? Non capisco


----------



## alexxx19 (6 Gennaio 2015)

Bonaventura predica nel deserto povero...


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Gennaio 2015)

Gazzola oggi in versione Maldini


----------



## Dany20 (6 Gennaio 2015)

Consigli le prende tutte.


----------



## Schism75 (6 Gennaio 2015)

E non siamo mai pericolosi su calcio piazzato. Ma possibile mai? Quando finirà questo incubo?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Gennaio 2015)

Zapata che imbarazzo fa solo perdere tempo


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2015)

Inzaghi è la vera zavorra di questa squadra, che con un altro allenatore (non necessariamente umano) sarebbe tranquillamente terza.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Gennaio 2015)

Che mbecille Zapata, manco chiede scusa.


----------



## sion (6 Gennaio 2015)

non sanno battere un calcio d'angolo decente..UNO


----------



## aleslash (6 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Inzaghi è la vera zavorra di questa squadra, che con un altro allenatore (non necessariamente umano) sarebbe tranquillamente terza.



.


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Gennaio 2015)

Siamo ridicoli, abbiamo avuto una grande occasione di vincere e recuperare punti sulle altre e invece ne perdiamo pure 3, siamo durati due partite facciamo ridere.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Gennaio 2015)

Altra perla da annoverare in questi anni in cui prendiamo solo cavoli in faccia.
6/1/2015 sconfitta in casa contro il Sassuolo.


----------



## Dany20 (6 Gennaio 2015)

È finita.


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Gennaio 2015)

Chissà se pure questa è una sconfitta che ci serve per crescere


----------



## wargod (6 Gennaio 2015)

e per inzaghi Hip Hip Hurrà


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Gennaio 2015)

E quando rinnoviamo il contratto del nostro Ferguson fino al 2019?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Gennaio 2015)

Che sponde Pazzini! E criticavamo Borriello e Gilardino


----------



## Principe (6 Gennaio 2015)

Ridatemi SEEDORF.


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Gennaio 2015)

sarà un 2015 memorabile


----------



## aleslash (6 Gennaio 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> E quando rinnoviamo il contratto del nostro Ferguson fino al 2019?



2025


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Gennaio 2015)

Zapata e proprio un ignorante.



Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Chissà se pure questa è una sconfitta che ci serve per crescere



Non so se ridere o piangere.


----------



## Dany20 (6 Gennaio 2015)

Come fa l'Inter a farne 7 due volte e noi?


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Gennaio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Chissà se pure questa è una sconfitta che ci serve per crescere



Quantomeno servirà più di inutili vittorie in amichevole.


----------



## aleslash (6 Gennaio 2015)

Principe ha scritto:


> Ridatemi SEEDORF.



Sempre, quanto mi manca Clarence


----------



## davoreb (6 Gennaio 2015)

Siamo capaci solo di aiutare la Juve e poi ci facciamo schiantare dal Sassuolo... Che delusione


----------



## Schism75 (6 Gennaio 2015)

Ho spento. Non ce la faccio più.


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Gennaio 2015)

Missiroli sembra Yaya Toure....


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Gennaio 2015)

Tranquilli, fra una settimana riaffronteremo il Sassuolo in Coppa Italia e avremo la nostra vendetta, altro che Atene vs il Liverpool!


----------



## Dany20 (6 Gennaio 2015)

Altri 3 punti persi.


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2015)

Questo inutile porta anche una sfiga atroce. Vendiamolo prima del 2 Febbraio.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Gennaio 2015)

Poli che perde pure tempo...intelligenza zero.


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Gennaio 2015)

Poli porta una sfiga assurda però se segna non vinciamo mai e poi mai.....


----------



## wargod (6 Gennaio 2015)

Real Sassuolo


----------



## alexxx19 (6 Gennaio 2015)

Si conferma la regola di poli


----------



## Marilson (6 Gennaio 2015)

e' una roba indecente


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Gennaio 2015)

io non parlo più... gestione scriteriata della partita


----------



## Dany20 (6 Gennaio 2015)

Sembravamo in ripresa ma...


----------



## gabuz (6 Gennaio 2015)

La migliore squadra italiana del 2015


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2015)

Se la società non capisce che il ruolo dell'allenatore è fondamentale (soprattutto quando non si hanno fenomeni in squadra) non si andrà da nessunissima parte.


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Gennaio 2015)

ma hanno pure il coraggio di andare sotto la curva ad applaudire ? ma nascondetevi.


----------



## Dany20 (6 Gennaio 2015)

Così non arriveremo mai terzi. Tutte li big hanno frenato. Potevamo essere quarti se vincevamo.


----------



## folletto (6 Gennaio 2015)

Anche una bambina capirebbe che Bonaventura deve giocare a centrocampo in questa squadra


----------



## 666psycho (6 Gennaio 2015)

incapaci! scarsoni! andate tutti a zapare! non siete degni! maledetti!


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Gennaio 2015)

non capisco come si faccia a far così bene contro napoli e roma, si batte il real e in amichevole e poi si perde in casa con questi qua... 

ma se abate e cerci potevano giocare perché ma perché si è preferito quella falla di Rami a destra? e poi El Sha là davanti che non combina nulla (ma anche menez oggi )


----------



## Flapi10 (6 Gennaio 2015)

Ecco la risposta all'entusiasmo dopo il real....
La verità è che se montolivo è inguardabile come oggi non siamo in grado di fare 3 passaggi a centrocampo.
L'unico modo con cui possiamo giocare è in contropiede.
Certo che speravo di vedere almeno un po' di voglia, invece sono tornati spenti e svogliati...


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Gennaio 2015)

Assurdo altri 3 punti buttati in quel posto la, vedendo i risultati delle avversarie ancora più rabbia va beh se l'inizio 2015 è questo siamo ok  .


----------



## 666psycho (6 Gennaio 2015)

forse meglio cosi! almeno la società si renderà conto che non siamo


----------



## Principe (6 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se la società non capisce che il ruolo dell'allenatore è fondamentale (soprattutto quando non si hanno fenomeni in squadra) non si andrà da nessunissima parte.



Perfetto. Parliamoci chiaro tolte Juve e Roma le altre sono tutte peggio di noi .


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (6 Gennaio 2015)

Il terzo posto lo salutiamo definitivamente oggi. Spiace molto, ma prima ancora che tecnicamente (a centrocampo) abbiamo evidenti lacune tattiche (Pippo oggi non ci ha capito nulla) oltre che caratteriali.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Gennaio 2015)

Vabbe, meglio che non commento perche e difficile commentare senza insultare Inzaghi(che finira questo girone nettamente dietro il Milan di Seedorf, e cio significa TANTO considerando rosa e concorrenza):

De Sciglio, peggio di un Albertazzi qualsiasi.
Menez, non pervenuto.
Rami, fuori posizione e si e visto
Essien, ex-calciatore
Montolivo, piu lento di mia nonna. Ogni calcio piazzato dritto sul portiere, alto e lento. Peggio di cosi e difficile
Cerci, in 25 minuti ha fatto piu azioni utili che Menez ed El Shaarawy messi assieme
Zapata, mononeurone
Poli, inutile

Inzaghi, un incapace totale


----------



## davoreb (6 Gennaio 2015)

È incredibile come siamo entrati nel secondo tempo


----------



## wargod (6 Gennaio 2015)

troppa gente fuori ruolo oltre a qualche impresentabile in campo. Per quanto tempo ancora dovremo pagare l'inesperienza di questo inetto che siede in panca?


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Gennaio 2015)

Ha vinto la squadra più forte, con un progetto migliore e con una rosa migliore


----------



## Flapi10 (6 Gennaio 2015)

Perfettamente d'accordo con te


----------



## er piscio de gatto (6 Gennaio 2015)

Giusto così, hanno meritato di vincere.

Mi chiedo ancora come la gente possa sostenere che De Sciglio ed El Shaarawy siano forti.

Mi chiedo ancora come un allenatore possa schierare Essien per 60 minuti


----------



## MissRossonera (6 Gennaio 2015)

Eh,ma il Sassuolo è troppo forte per noi! 
Oggi indecenti proprio!


----------



## Alex (6 Gennaio 2015)

come sempre schifo.. e poi ogni volta che segna poli perdiamo 2 a 1 in rimonta (Verona)


----------



## Blu71 (6 Gennaio 2015)

Sentimio ora cosa si invenata Inzaghi.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (6 Gennaio 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> se cerci fosse entrato al 45 esimo sicuro il risultato sarebbe stato diverso... complimenti a pippo..



Non aveva i 45 minuti...Pippo é stato perfetto nei cambi poi se si vuole sempre remare contro.il balottaggio era essien muntari...mancano centrocampisti decenti questo ë il problema !!


----------



## Dany20 (6 Gennaio 2015)

D.Lopez S.V
Rami 5,5
Zapata 5,5
Alex 6
De Sciglio 5,5
Essien 4,5
Montolivo 5,5
Poli 5,5
Bonaventura 6,5
Menez 6
El 92 S.V.

Cerci 6
Abate S.V.
Pazzini 6

Inzaghi 5,5


----------



## aleslash (6 Gennaio 2015)

Il bello è che continuano ad addossare la colpa alla difesa, quando il problema è sempre il centrocampo


----------



## Underhill84 (6 Gennaio 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> forse meglio cosi! almeno la società si renderà conto che non siamo



ma che vuoi che si rendan conto... questi ormai pensano solo al bilancio e sparano cavolate su cavolate sull'entusiamo


----------



## MrPeppez (6 Gennaio 2015)

D.Lopez 6
De Sciglio 3 imbarazzante..un giovane....cioè secondo me faticherebbe anche in Serie B, difendetelo ancora, via dal Milan subito, che schifo
Zapata 6,5
Alex 6,5
Rami 4
Montolivo 4,5
Essien 4
Poli 6
Menez 5,5
El Shaarawy 5
Bonaventura 6,5 il migliore

Cerci 6
Abate 6
Pazzini 6


----------



## Underhill84 (6 Gennaio 2015)

D.Lopez S.V
Rami 5
Zapata 5,5
Alex 6
De Sciglio 4
Essien 2
Montolivo 5,5
Poli 5
Bonaventura 6,5
Menez 5
El 92 4.5

Cerci 6
Abate S.V.
Pazzini 6

Inzaghi 4


----------



## Shevchenko (6 Gennaio 2015)

Partita vergognosa del Milan.
Essien da galera,bruttissima partita pure di Montolivo (io sono uno che lo stima) pessimo Poli (gol a parte) De Sciglio irriconoscibile,Menez spento,El Shaarawy? Rami disastroso.

Gli unici che si sono salvati oggi sono stati: Cerci,Bonaventura (migliore del Milan,stranamente) e Alex.


----------



## Mille e una notte (6 Gennaio 2015)

No vabbè, nascondiamoci
Nascondiamoci


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Gennaio 2015)

Ma che terzo posto vogliono che sono una banda di musica.....


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Gennaio 2015)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Ha vinto la squadra più forte, con un progetto migliore e con una rosa migliore



Il Sassuolo una rosa migliore non si puo' leggere. Incominciamo a non scrivere ste robe.....


----------



## wargod (6 Gennaio 2015)

Se il Milan ha battuto il Real e il Sassuolo ha battuto il Milan, allora il Sassuolo è la squadra più forte del mondo.Siamo diventati una barzelletta ormai. De Sciglio conferma di essere peggio di Bonera


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Gennaio 2015)

"il sassuolo ha pareggiato con roma e juve" 

noi giustamente ci perdiamo


----------



## folletto (6 Gennaio 2015)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> Non aveva i 45 minuti...Pippo é stato perfetto nei cambi poi se si vuole sempre remare contro.il balottaggio era essien muntari...mancano centrocampisti decenti questo ë il problema !!



Ma perché mettere Bonaventura a centrocampo almeno dall'inizio del secondo tempo no eh? Quello era il "cambio" da fare.

De Sciglio in clamorosa involuzione, peggio di Armero.

Squadre come Sassuolo e Palermo giocano a calcio, o provano a farlo, noi NO


----------



## ed.vedder77 (6 Gennaio 2015)

D.Lopez 6
Rami 5.5
Zapata 5,5
Alex 6
De Sciglio 4.5
Essien 2
Montolivo 5,5
Poli 5
Bonaventura 6,5
Menez 5
Elsha 4.5

Cerci 6
Abate S.V.
Pazzini 6

Inzaghi 6. Con il ballottaggio essien muntari ha optato per il primo e sto ex giocatore voluto da allegri ci ha mandati in palla e fatto perdere la partita. I cambi per me sono stati perfetti.per ,e farà bene ma ha bisogno di alternative valide

Società e presidente. 3 gli hippi urrà non servono 

serve una punta e un centrocampista di qualità inutile girarci intorno


----------



## er piscio de gatto (6 Gennaio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> "il sassuolo ha pareggiato con roma e juve"
> 
> noi giustamente ci perdiamo



Comunque sia MAI scambierei la nostra rosa con quella della Roma o Juve, ci mancherebbe


----------



## Schism75 (6 Gennaio 2015)

Quale sarà la scusa di oggi?


----------



## Dany20 (6 Gennaio 2015)

Vendete la società per favore.


----------



## Shevchenko (6 Gennaio 2015)

Scusate ma perchè ha fatto giocare Rami terzino destro?Non poteva far giocare Armero a sinistra e De Sciglio a destra?
Mattia ha fatto una partita pessima,ma Rami è riuscito a far peggio..Voi direte "Ma rami non è un terzino" ok tutto vero,è proprio per questo motivo che avrei fatto giocare Armero e De Sciglio.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (6 Gennaio 2015)

folletto ha scritto:


> Ma perché mettere Bonaventura a centrocampo almeno dall'inizio del secondo tempo no eh? Quello era il "cambio" da fare.
> 
> De Sciglio in clamorosa involuzione, peggio di Armero.
> 
> Squadre come Sassuolo e Palermo giocano a calcio, o provano a farlo, noi NO




E chi mettevi in attacco .?pazzini dall inizio?


----------



## wargod (6 Gennaio 2015)

Inzaghi purtroppo ancora una volta dimostra tutti i suoi limiti.Hip hip hurrà


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Gennaio 2015)

Mi han fatto deprimere


----------



## Schism75 (6 Gennaio 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Scusate ma perchè ha fatto giocare Rami terzino destro?Non poteva far giocare Armero a sinistra e De Sciglio a destra?
> Mattia ha fatto una partita pessima,ma Rami è riuscito a far peggio..Voi direte "Ma rami non è un terzino" ok tutto vero,è proprio per questo motivo che avrei fatto giocare Armero e De Sciglio.



Armero é squalificato. Semplicemente doveva giocare con rami e Alex centrali e abate a destra. Questo é uno dei tanti disastri di quello in panchina.


----------



## Dexter (6 Gennaio 2015)

La rosa è decente, l'allenatore no. Con quel cesso del Mancio sulla nostra panchina, il terzo posto sarebbe assicurato.


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Gennaio 2015)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> Inzaghi 6. Con il ballottaggio essien muntari ha optato per il primo e sto ex giocatore voluto da allegri ci ha mandati in palla e fatto perdere la partita. I cambi per me sono stati perfetti.per ,e farà bene ma ha bisogno di alternative valide



ho sempre difeso inzaghi ma oggi ha sbagliato TUTTO 
poi la storia di essien voluto da allegri mi fa sempre sorridere visto che Essien ha firmato per il Milan il 27 gennaio, quando erano già passate 3 partite dall'esonero di Max


----------



## Sherlocked (6 Gennaio 2015)

Una vergogna. Uno scempio. Ridare i soldi del biglietto agli spettatori, e multare tutti quelli in campo. Poi, allenamenti a orari raddoppiati, ritiro in luogo spartano e asciutto, bandito internet. Questo finchè non ne vinciamo tre di fila. Non meritano la nostra fede, non meritano la nostra passione. Questo non è il mio milan, non è il mio calcio, non è il mio allenatore.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Gennaio 2015)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Armero é squalificato. Semplicemente doveva giocare con rami e Alex centrali e abate a destra. Questo é uno dei tanti disastri di quello in panchina.



A me di principio non mi piace la ossessione di tanti allenatori di far giocare giocatori fuoriruolo.

Rami e un centrale e basta. In panchina c'erano comunque Zaccardo e Albertazzi che per quanto siano scarsi comunque sono giocatori per la fascia in difesa.


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2015)

Siamo a -5 dalla Lazio (che tra l'altro abbiamo pure battuto...).

Uno scempio.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (6 Gennaio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> ho sempre difeso inzaghi ma oggi ha sbagliato TUTTO
> poi la storia di essien voluto da allegri mi fa sempre sorridere visto che Essien ha firmato per il Milan il 27 gennaio, quando erano già passate 3 partite dall'esonero di Max


La trattativa per essien era partita con allegri e finalizzata con seedorf...
Io invece non ho sempre difeso inzaghi ma oggi non so che potesse fare...abbiamo un centrocampo che non fa gioco,elsha non è granché gli errori dei singoli sono stati tanti...se questi fanno gol dopo che essien crea i presupposti per il pareggio da dando coraggio al Sassuolo che ne può Pippo??De sciglio inguardabile....siamo una squadra sulla carta più forte di altre ma costruita male e difficile da allenare ..
Non so cosa avresti fatto tu per esempio..a me i cambi sono sembrati giusti ...se ci pensi il secondo gol paradossalmente lo abbiamo preso dopo la sostituzione di essien


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Gennaio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il Sassuolo una rosa migliore non si puo' leggere. Incominciamo a non scrivere ste robe.....



Come attacco i soli zaza e berardi danno le piste a tutti i nostri, non c'è paragone
A centrocampo hanno tanti buoni giocatori e non ridicoli strafinito tipo essien
In difesa oggi ci hanno totalmente annullato


----------



## smallball (6 Gennaio 2015)

smallball ha scritto:


> questa partita mi fa paura



come volevasi dimostrare


----------



## malos (6 Gennaio 2015)

Aspetto con impazienza le nuove e sconvolgenti dichiarazioni del mister.


----------



## de sica (6 Gennaio 2015)

Ma è solo la mia impressione, o non abbiamo corso per niente?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Gennaio 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> Ma è solo la mia impressione, o non abbiamo corso per niente?



In molti neanche camminavano. Stavano fermi.


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Gennaio 2015)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> Non so cosa avrei fatto tu per esempio..la me i cambi sono sembrati giusti ...se ci pensi il secondo gol paradossalmente lo abbiamo preso dopo la sostituzione di essien



io avrei fatto partire *subito *Cerci, l'ho detto mille volte in questi giorni in non so quanti topic
sull'1-0 in contropiede saremmo stati devastanti... 

che De Sciglio è inguardabile non è colpa di Inzaghi, ma se Rami è fuori ruolo sì, questa è una scelta del mister, così rinunci a giocare con il duo Alex-Rami al centro
poi Abate se non dall'inizio lo devi fare entrare appena vedi che Rami a destra non funziona

la scelta di Essien sbagliatissima anche lì ma più che per il valore di Essien per il fatto che costringi di nuovo Montolivo a mezz'ala, così invece che uno in meno giochi in due in meno

poi è chiaro non è *solo *colpa di Inzaghi (per esempio Menez è imprescindibile a oggi per noi e deve fare molto meglio di così) ma oggi molte colpe sono sue


----------



## de sica (6 Gennaio 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> In molti neanche camminavano. Stavano fermi.



Infatti ogni anni è così! che sia dopo la preparazione estiva o dopo quella invernale, non ho mai visto questa squadra sovrastare atleticamente l'altra. Ma è una cosa che avviene da anni, con diversi allenatori


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Gennaio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> io avrei fatto partire *subito *Cerci, l'ho detto mille volte in questi giorni in non so quanti topic
> sull'1-0 in contropiede saremmo stati devastanti...
> 
> che De Sciglio è inguardabile non è colpa di Inzaghi, ma se Rami è fuori ruolo sì, questa è una scelta del mister, così rinunci a giocare con il duo Alex-Rami al centro
> ...



Sottoscrivo tutto.

Il rischio di fidarsi di Menez e noto a tutti. A questo punto mi andrebbe persino bene di vendere Pazzini e riprendere Matri per fare la riserva a Menez...


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Gennaio 2015)

E tra una settimana c'è di nuovo milan-sassuolo in coppa italia,


----------



## Nicco (6 Gennaio 2015)

Superfluo dire che Inzaghi oggi ha steccato.


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Gennaio 2015)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Come attacco i soli zaza e berardi danno le piste a tutti i nostri, non c'è paragone
> A centrocampo hanno tanti buoni giocatori e non ridicoli strafinito tipo essien
> In difesa oggi ci hanno totalmente annullato



Ma che piste vuoi che danno. Poi ti vorrei vedere con Missiroli, Biondini, Magnanelli e Brighi. Semplicemente hanno un allenatore, ma il Milan come rosa è nettamente superiore, altrimenti noi saremmo più forti del Napoli, perchè contro gli azzurri ne dovevamo fare 4-5 oppure alla pari della Roma, non avendo perso in 11 vs 10. Leggete bene le gare e non fatevi prendere come al solito dalla foga.


----------



## Shevchenko (6 Gennaio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma che pista vuoi che danno. Poi ti vorrei vedere con Missiroli, Biondini, Magnanelli e Brighi. Semplicemente hanno un allenatore, ma il Milan come rosa è nettamente superiore, altrimenti noi saremmo più forti del Napoli, perchè contro gli azzurri ne dovevamo fare 4-5 oppure alla pari della Roma, non avendo perso in 11 vs 10. Leggete bene le gare e non fatevi prendere come al solito dalla foga.



Concordo.


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Gennaio 2015)

Che il Milan abbia giocato una chiavica e meritasse il K.O. penso nessuno lo possa negare, ma venire a dire che il Sassuolo è superiore e davanti non c'è paragone (avrebbe addirittura una rosa più forte) è una cosa fuori dal mondo. Vi ricordo che dietro giocano col tanto odiato Acerbi e il fratello scarso di Cannavaro. Fate analisi più oggettive. Anzi strano che qualcuno non parli di rischio retrocessione. Non si sa mai...


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Gennaio 2015)

Preferisco tanti buoni giocatori che messi insieme danno un risultato piuttosto che la nostra cozzaglia di gente, tutto qua

Poi ovviamente per l'allenatore concordo, ma oggi Inzaghi non ha tutte le colpe


----------



## Mille e una notte (6 Gennaio 2015)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Gianni Vlo che miracoli!





Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Chissà se pure questa è una sconfitta che ci serve per crescere





wargod ha scritto:


> e per inzaghi Hip Hip Hurrà





Schism75 ha scritto:


> Ho spento. Non ce la faccio più.





Admin ha scritto:


> Se la società non capisce che il ruolo dell'allenatore è fondamentale (soprattutto quando non si hanno fenomeni in squadra) non si andrà da nessunissima parte.





666psycho ha scritto:


> incapaci! scarsoni! andate tutti a zapare! non siete degni! maledetti!





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Il terzo posto lo salutiamo definitivamente oggi. Spiace molto, ma prima ancora che tecnicamente (a centrocampo) abbiamo evidenti lacune tattiche (Pippo oggi non ci ha capito nulla) oltre che caratteriali.





davoreb ha scritto:


> È incredibile come siamo entrati nel secondo tempo





er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Comunque sia MAI scambierei la nostra rosa con quella della Roma o Juve, ci mancherebbe





Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Una vergogna. Uno scempio. Ridare i soldi del biglietto agli spettatori, e multare tutti quelli in campo. Poi, allenamenti a orari raddoppiati, ritiro in luogo spartano e asciutto, bandito internet. Questo finchè non ne vinciamo tre di fila. Non meritano la nostra fede, non meritano la nostra passione. Questo non è il mio milan, non è il mio calcio, non è il mio allenatore.


melma pura, secondo tempo : 45 minuti di melma! è assurdooooo!

buoni i primi 20 minuti della partita, poi si sono eclissati, che vergogna

il seondo tempo è iniziato male e finito peggio. La cosa gravissima è che non c'era nessuna organizzazione di gioco, altro che assedio

e quella capra incapace di inzaghi 1 mese fa ha avuto il coraggio di dire che "abbiamo sempre giocato bene, solo quella col palermo è stata una partita strana"

Bugiardo incapace!


----------



## Jino (6 Gennaio 2015)

Atteggiamento indecoroso. Pressing quasi assente, quando c'è stato scoordinato, poca grinta e nervo. L'opposto di quello che vorrei vedere.


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Gennaio 2015)

La rosa del Milan è superiore, che poi il Sassuolo giochi più di squadra è altrettanto palese ed oggi è stato evidente, però non cambiamo la realtà.


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Gennaio 2015)

El shaarawy poi è emblematico, è veramente scoppiato... Bah


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2015)

La rosa del Sassuolo non vale manco la metà di quella del Milan. Ma l'allenatore del Sassuolo, seppur scarsissimo (uno che prende 14 gol in 2 partite da Mazzarri...), vale il quadruplo del nostro.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Gennaio 2015)

Un Milan che gioca decentemente/normale fa quattro pere al Sassuolo, sempre.
Se gioca benissimo ne fa anche 7 come aveva fatto l'Inter, che è scarsissima.


----------



## Dany20 (6 Gennaio 2015)

Quest'anno eravamo partiti bene. Adesso vittoria, pareggio e sconfitta.


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Gennaio 2015)

Una roba abominevole. Non vedo l'uscita dal tunnel, è da Settembre che non vedo l'ora che finisca st'agonia.


----------



## Ian.moone (6 Gennaio 2015)

Giochiamo bene con le "grandi" perché giochiamo da provinciale e combattiamo su ogni pallone.
Quando dobbiamo fare noi il gioco e imporci non riusciamo a chiuderle: empoli, Sassuolo, Cesena ecc


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Gennaio 2015)

Il classico rendimento di una squadra di metà classifica, perché questo siamo. Non mi meraviglio.


----------



## Shevchenko (6 Gennaio 2015)

Il problema è l'allenatore.Qua c'è gente che dice "Inzaghi non ha tutte le colpe" invece è proprio cosi.Filippo Inzaghi mister dell'AC Milan ha tutte le colpe.Oggi il Milan non aveva uno straccio di gioco.
I giocatori prendevano la palla,poi giravano su se stessi e la passavano indietro,non perché sono stupidi,ma facevano cosi perché non sapevano a chi passare la palla.Non c'era un solo movimento corretto in attacco (Bonaventura a parte che si faceva il mazzo,come sempre) o a centrocampo e se accade questo la colpa è solo del Mister.Uno può dire che abbiamo una rosa scarsa e tutto quello che volete,ma per mettere insieme 4 passaggi di fila non bisogna avere per forza Iniesta e Xavi.Vanno bene pure Poli,Montolivo ed Essien.
Senza gioco non si va da nessuna parte e questa squadra non ha nemmeno gli schemi base che insegnano agli esordienti.
C'è poco da fare,non abbiamo gioco la colpa è solo del nostro allenatore.


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Gennaio 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Il problema è l'allenatore.Qua c'è gente che dice "Inzaghi non ha tutte le colpe" invece è proprio cosi.Filippo Inzaghi mister dell'AC Milan ha tutte le colpe.Oggi il Milan non aveva uno straccio di gioco.
> I giocatori prendevano la palla,poi giravano su se stessi e la passavano indietro,non perché sono stupidi,ma facevano cosi perché non sapevano a chi passare la palla.Non c'era un solo movimento corretto in attacco (Bonaventura a parte che si faceva il mazzo,come sempre) o a centrocampo e se accade questo la colpa è solo del Mister.Uno può dire che abbiamo una rosa scarsa e tutto quello che volete,ma per mettere insieme 4 passaggi di fila non bisogna avere per forza Iniesta e Xavi.Vanno bene pure Poli,Montolivo ed Essien.
> Senza gioco non si va da nessuna parte e questa squadra non ha nemmeno gli schemi base che insegnano agli esordienti.
> C'è poco da fare,non abbiamo gioco la colpa è solo del nostro allenatore.



Di sicuro di colpe ne ha. Possiamo anche dire che siamo scarsi ma siamo pur sempre più forti del Sassuolo, e giocavamo in casa.


----------



## folletto (6 Gennaio 2015)

Ma ci rendiamo conto di come ci siamo ridotti? Anzi, si rendono conto di come ci hanno ridotto? Nel calcio serve un progetto, serve una società, un allenatore vero per fare risultati. Improvvisando si ottiene poco o niente, e questa società vive alla giornata improvvisando da anni. E' uno schifo, una roba deprimente e principalmente grazie a questa società e a questa proprietà. 
I discorsi sulla tattica e l'allenatore (davvero carente ahimè) appena si raffredda la rabbia per questa sconfitta per me vengono, purtroppo, in secondo piano rispetto a questa ormai indecente società.


----------



## The P (6 Gennaio 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Il problema è l'allenatore.Qua c'è gente che dice "Inzaghi non ha tutte le colpe" invece è proprio cosi.Filippo Inzaghi mister dell'AC Milan ha tutte le colpe.Oggi il Milan non aveva uno straccio di gioco.
> I giocatori prendevano la palla,poi giravano su se stessi e la passavano indietro,non perché sono stupidi,ma facevano cosi perché non sapevano a chi passare la palla.Non c'era un solo movimento corretto in attacco (Bonaventura a parte che si faceva il mazzo,come sempre) o a centrocampo e se accade questo la colpa è solo del Mister.Uno può dire che abbiamo una rosa scarsa e tutto quello che volete,ma per mettere insieme 4 passaggi di fila non bisogna avere per forza Iniesta e Xavi.Vanno bene pure Poli,Montolivo ed Essien.
> Senza gioco non si va da nessuna parte e questa squadra non ha nemmeno gli schemi base che insegnano agli esordienti.
> C'è poco da fare,non abbiamo gioco la colpa è solo del nostro allenatore.



quoto tutto.

Inzaghi quest'anno ha indovinato solo una cosa: Menez punta centrale.
Per il resto un disastro totale.
Non abbiamo un gioco, ma nemmeno uno schema fisso! Come gioca il Milan? Sfido a rispondere a questa domanda. ed è grave.


----------



## Ian.moone (6 Gennaio 2015)

Con cerci mi era ritornato un minimo di entusiasmo, invece uguale a prima.
Troppi, troppi punti buttati, ed è inutile mettere attaccanti su attaccanti


----------



## Mille e una notte (6 Gennaio 2015)

la cosa inaccettabile è che oltre la sconfitta devo sorbirmi l'ennesima partita *BRUTTA
*
è una punizione che non ci meritiamo

per l'ennesima volta non vedevo l'ora che finisse, ma come si faaaaaaaa 
dovrebbero essere 2 ore di divertimento invece è lo schifo


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Gennaio 2015)

3 sconfitte in casa..4 totali con 3 squadre SCANDALOSE.. in tutte e 3 sconfitte siamo stati fatti a Prandelli..

Vi prego cambiate allenatore


----------



## The Ripper (6 Gennaio 2015)

Inzaghi imbarazzante.
Questa squadra in mano a Zaccheroni sarebbe a ridosso della Roma.


----------



## dyablo65 (6 Gennaio 2015)

mister entusiasmo ha colpito ancora...oggi la rosa del sassuolo valeva dieci volte quella del milan , perche' tutti sapevano cosa dovevano fare, hanno corso il doppio dei nostri e si sono portati a casa i 3 punti.
missiroli , biondini , magnanelli e c. oggi sapevano a chi dare la palla , sapevano chi pressare e chi raddoppiare ....e' ovvio loro hanno un ALLENATORE che suggerisce schemi e movimenti.

comunque no problem we are ac milan.


----------



## Morghot (6 Gennaio 2015)

Questa volta la carica del presidente non è bastata  ... menomale che non ho visto la partita asd.


----------



## Aragorn (6 Gennaio 2015)

Per tutto il periodo natalizio sono rimasto con l'interrogativo "le buone prestazioni con Napoli e Roma saranno state un punto di partenza o solo un fuoco di paglia" ... Pirla io a chiedermelo


----------



## Peppino (6 Gennaio 2015)

Ormai mi vergogno anche di dire che sono milanista. E pensare che fino ad una decina di anni fa me ne vantavo! Come si è potuto raggiungere questo misero livello


----------



## folletto (6 Gennaio 2015)

Peppino ha scritto:


> Ormai mi vergogno anche di dire che sono milanista. E pensare che fino ad una decina di anni fa me ne vantavo! Come si è potuto raggiungere questo misero livello



Io non mi vergognerò mai di essere milanista. Chiedilo al Nano, che è quello che si dovrebbe vergognare, come si è potuto raggiungere questo misero livello


----------



## ed.vedder77 (6 Gennaio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> io avrei fatto partire *subito *Cerci, l'ho detto mille volte in questi giorni in non so quanti topic
> sull'1-0 in contropiede saremmo stati devastanti...
> 
> che De Sciglio è inguardabile non è colpa di Inzaghi, ma se Rami è fuori ruolo sì, questa è una scelta del mister, così rinunci a giocare con il duo Alex-Rami al centro
> ...




Cerci non aveva i 90 minuti ne aveva 25....e li ha giocati tutti...o volevi sostituirlo al 25esimo.? E poi non avresti dato fiducia al tridente che ha fatto bene con Roma e real?dai su facile parlare col senno di poi....
Rami aveva già giocato bene da terzino....se ci fosse stato bonera non l avrebbe fatto oggi probabilmente ....abate pure lui non aveva i minuti sulle gambe!!!al massimo di concedo un albertazzi o zaccardo.....pure io avrei provato con rami sinceramente se la scelta era per due cessi di ruolo

Montolivo per questa stagione fa la mezz ala punto perchè giochimo con de jong al centro. E parla uno che vuole un registra davanti alla divesa non un incontrista....oggi non potevamo giocare con essien mezz ala...in alternativa potevamo avere poli monto ed muntari....ma comunque sappiamo che muntari spesso é una sciagura...50 % di possibilità di azzeccarla quindi non lo posso considerare un errore ma la fortuna non girata dalla nostra.
Elsha per ora merita la panchina e per me menz andrebbe meglio con una prima punta vicino..io farei un 442 per dire...
In sostanza io oggettivamente non vedo grandi colpe di inzaghi se non siamo costanti nei risultati per me é tanto colpa dei giocatori che vanno in campo.


----------



## Peppino (6 Gennaio 2015)

Aggiungerei il Gallo! Il più grande dirigente del mondo ha responsabilità almeno pari a quelle del Nano!


----------



## MrPeppez (6 Gennaio 2015)

E comunque Armero >>>>>>>>>>>> De Sciglio


----------



## Peppino (6 Gennaio 2015)

Una squadra va costruita a partire dal centrocampo! Senza centrocampo di qualità non si va da nessuna parte! Il gallo, che pure ha visto giocare nel Milan grandi centrocampisti, sembra non capirlo e compra, anzi raccatta, attaccanti e mezzi attaccanti! Ma come si può essere così incapaci!


----------



## Peppino (6 Gennaio 2015)

Ma poi cosa ci vuole a prendere un allenatore! Inzaghi è l'inutilità fatta persona! Chiunque farebbe meglio di lui. Una nullitá cosmica


----------



## Chrissonero (6 Gennaio 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Comunque sia MAI scambierei la nostra rosa con quella della Roma o Juve, ci mancherebbe



Berlusconi mela marcia..

sono incazzato ma adesso ci vuole un po' di calma per programare un futuro senza champions


----------



## Ian.moone (6 Gennaio 2015)

Napoli, Roma e real mi/ci avevano illuso.
Sono delusissimo


----------



## 666psycho (6 Gennaio 2015)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> Non aveva i 45 minuti...Pippo é stato perfetto nei cambi poi se si vuole sempre remare contro.il balottaggio era essien muntari...mancano centrocampisti decenti questo ë il problema !!



non sono per niente d'accordo... Essien andava tolto, punto... anche a costo di vedere cerci trascinarsi...


----------



## Fabriman94 (6 Gennaio 2015)

Questo è il Milan di oggi, una squadra che fa prestazioni altalenanti. L'avevo detto che la vittoria contro il Real era solo un caso, in quanto un amichevole, con loro non nella migliore condizione, infatti le hanno prese anche dal Valencia.


----------



## wargod (6 Gennaio 2015)

Sconfitta imbarazzante e deprimente...il Sassuolo ha fatto vedere cosa significa avere un'organizzazione di gioco e schemi...tolti i primi 20 minuti, il nulla...zero gioco, giro palla lento, zero movimenti in attacco, tutti ad aspettare che i 3 davanti si inventassero la giocata risolutrice...un centrocampo desolante, incapace di fare 3 passaggi di fila, con un bollitone impresentabile che ancora viene fatto giocare...l'unico a salvarsi Bonaventura, costretto a farsi un mazzo abnorme...mi faceva pena poveretto...pensavo potessimo trovare un pò più di continuità, ma niente da fare...continueremo con questi alti e bassi...classico rendimento da squadra di metà classifica...


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (6 Gennaio 2015)

Direi che lasciando stare i primi 15 minuti della partita, abbiamo sbagliato tutto e per gran parte e' colpa dell'allenato. Formazione sbagliata, centrocampo inguardabile dove Missiroli sembrava un fenomeno da come saltava i nostri giocatori, Rami oggi male sulla fascia ma posso capirlo visto che non e' la sua posizione ( ma perche' Abate non ha giocato dal 1 minuti? ), De Sciglio a parte un intervento forse, ha sfornato una prestazione imbarazzante. In avanti El Shaarawy e Menez si sono visti pochissimo e l'unico degli undici che salvo oggi e' Bonaventura. Poi una cosa, ma Vio, il mago delle palle inattive dov'e' ? Punizioni e sopratutto calci d'angolo inutili e l'unico corner contro preso ha portato il vantaggio del Sassuolo. Questa sconfitta non me l'aspettavo proprio, e abbiamo perso l'ennesima occasione per avvicinarci al terzo posto.


----------



## 666psycho (6 Gennaio 2015)

Partita brutta, abbiamo meritato di perdere, potevamo anche perdere 4 a 1... siamo troppo discontinui, squadra che non corre e senza idee...pressing che dura 15 min.. ma dove vogliamo andare?? adesso il Sassuolo ci sbatte fuori anche dalla coppa italia.. 

Diego Lopez 6
Rami 5
Alex 6 
Zapata 5.5
De Sciglio 5
Poli 5.5
Essien 4.5
Montolivo 5
Bonaventura 7
Menez 5.5
El Shaarawy 5


Pazzini 5.5
Cerci 6
Abate SV

Inzaghi 5


----------



## Hammer (6 Gennaio 2015)

Peppino ha scritto:


> Ormai mi vergogno anche di dire che sono milanista. E pensare che fino ad una decina di anni fa me ne vantavo! Come si è potuto raggiungere questo misero livello



Non mi vergognerò mai di essere milanista, nemmeno in Serie C.

Invece, mi vergogno di dovermi sorbire una non-proprietà.


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Gennaio 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> Partita brutta, abbiamo meritato di perdere, potevamo anche perdere 4 a 1... siamo troppo discontinui, squadra che non corre e senza idee...pressing che dura 15 min.. ma dove vogliamo andare?? adesso il Sassuolo ci sbatte fuori anche dalla coppa italia..
> 
> Diego Lopez 6
> Rami 5
> ...



4-1 no, cioè il Sassuolo ha fatto 2 tiri, come noi d'altronde....


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Gennaio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> 4-1 no, cioè il Sassuolo ha fatto 2 tiri, come noi d'altronde....



C'è stato un periodo a fine primo tempo dove sono ripartiti 3-4 volte, però forse addirittura sarebbe stato giusto il pareggio. Ma la prestazione rimane, e fa schifo.


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Gennaio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> C'è stato un periodo a fine primo tempo dove sono ripartiti 3-4 volte, però forse addirittura sarebbe stato giusto il pareggio. Ma la prestazione rimane, e fa schifo.



Il pareggio era il risultato più giusto, ma dato che abbiamo giocato di melma e sofferto come cani gli ultimi 25 minuti del primo tempo (peraltro in casa), la sconfitta è meritata, visto anche l'avversario.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (6 Gennaio 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> non sono per niente d'accordo... Essien andava tolto, punto... anche a costo di vedere cerci trascinarsi...




.....su fifa l avrei fatto anch io...


----------



## 666psycho (6 Gennaio 2015)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> .....su fifa l avrei fatto anch io...



boh io avrei preso il rischio...


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Gennaio 2015)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> Cerci non aveva i 90 minuti ne aveva 25....e li ha giocati tutti...o volevi sostituirlo al 25esimo.? E poi non avresti dato fiducia al tridente che ha fatto bene con Roma e real?dai su facile parlare col senno di poi....
> Rami aveva già giocato bene da terzino....se ci fosse stato bonera non l avrebbe fatto oggi probabilmente ....abate pure lui non aveva i minuti sulle gambe!!!al massimo di concedo un albertazzi o zaccardo.....pure io avrei provato con rami sinceramente se la scelta era per due cessi di ruolo
> 
> Montolivo per questa stagione fa la mezz ala punto perchè giochimo con de jong al centro. E parla uno che vuole un registra davanti alla divesa non un incontrista....oggi non potevamo giocare con essien mezz ala...in alternativa potevamo avere poli monto ed muntari....ma comunque sappiamo che muntari spesso é una sciagura...50 % di possibilità di azzeccarla quindi non lo posso considerare un errore ma la fortuna non girata dalla nostra.
> ...



Su Cerci non sono d'accordo e continuerò a non essere d'accordo, per me almeno 45 minuti poteva giocarli benissimo 
Rami aveva fatto bene da terzino contro l'*Inter *che giocava praticamente senza esterni, contro uomini con le caratteristiche di Sansone non era adatto. 

E veniamo al centrocampo secondo me se Montolivo giocherà sempre mezz'ala allora avremo grosse delusioni, ma nella fattispecie oggi che non c'era De Jong doveva stare in mezzo, tu dici che l'alternativa Essien era Muntari, io ti rispondo che per la crescita del centrocampo del Milan c'è una certa persona di nome *Jack Bonaventura che PUO' e DEVE essere convertito a centrocampista il prima possibile*. Sottolineo il DEVE perché è un uomo che ti recupera palloni in qualsiasi parte del campo e ha i piedi migliori. 

In sostanza oggettivamente Inzaghi ha tantissime colpe oggi. 
Adesso per rimediare metterà Cerci titolare contro il Torino, squadra che conosce benissimo Alessio e sarà un flop. Cerci doveva adattarsi al Milan giocando tanti tanti minuti oggi. Abbiamo fatto 0 punti, peggio non avrebbe fatto.


----------



## The Ripper (6 Gennaio 2015)

meno male che non l'ho vista. E non credo che ne vedrò ancora da qui alla fine. Giusto contro Juv, Roma, Inter... queste qui insomma.

Aaaah, avessimo noi Pioli.


----------



## folletto (6 Gennaio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Su Cerci non sono d'accordo e continuerò a non essere d'accordo, per me almeno 45 minuti poteva giocarli benissimo
> Rami aveva fatto bene da terzino contro l'*Inter *che giocava praticamente senza esterni, contro uomini con le caratteristiche di Sansone non era adatto.
> 
> E veniamo al centrocampo secondo me se Montolivo giocherà sempre mezz'ala allora avremo grosse delusioni, ma nella fattispecie oggi che non c'era De Jong doveva stare in mezzo, tu dici che l'alternativa Essien era Muntari, io ti rispondo che per la crescita del centrocampo del Milan c'è una certa persona di nome *Jack Bonaventura che PUO' e DEVE essere convertito a centrocampista il prima possibile*. Sottolineo il DEVE perché è un uomo che ti recupera palloni in qualsiasi parte del campo e ha i piedi migliori.
> ...



Quoto anche le virgole.

Partita terribile, come quelle con Cesena e Palermo.


----------



## Kurt91 (6 Gennaio 2015)

Abbiamo perso? Maddai. Eppure avevamo battuto il Real Madrid! 

Quelli che avevano detto che quella col Real era una vittoria che non contava nulla dovevano proprio essere dei gran soloni...


----------



## ed.vedder77 (6 Gennaio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Su Cerci non sono d'accordo e continuerò a non essere d'accordo, per me almeno 45 minuti poteva giocarli benissimo
> Rami aveva fatto bene da terzino contro l'*Inter *che giocava praticamente senza esterni, contro uomini con le caratteristiche di Sansone non era adatto.
> 
> E veniamo al centrocampo secondo me se Montolivo giocherà sempre mezz'ala allora avremo grosse delusioni, ma nella fattispecie oggi che non c'era De Jong doveva stare in mezzo, tu dici che l'alternativa Essien era Muntari, io ti rispondo che per la crescita del centrocampo del Milan c'è una certa persona di nome *Jack Bonaventura che PUO' e DEVE essere convertito a centrocampista il prima possibile*. Sottolineo il DEVE perché è un uomo che ti recupera palloni in qualsiasi parte del campo e ha i piedi migliori.
> ...



Che cerci avesse 25 min non l ho detto io o inzaghi ma é stato credo valutato dai test e dai fisioterapisti del club...se tu ne sai di più ,avresti un posto assicurato in società .
Rami e alex come coppia centrale ok allora come terzino dovevi mettermi o zapata o zaccardo o albertazzi....a te la scelta...vorresi proprio vedere che avreste detto se Pippo giocava con zaccardo dall inizio...

Concordo su jack nel senso che come dici tu deve essere convertito a centrocampo e sono certo che Pippo lo farà così avremo un tris d attacco formato da elsha menez e cerci o menez cerci destro se davvero arrivasse....cose che mi garberebbe parecchio...ma oggi...parliamo di oggi...tu avresti messo jack a centrocampo??e davanti chi mettevi ?ah si cerci coi 25 min sulle gambe....ma dai...allora niang?pazzini...ma allora sarebbe stato un errore perché pazzini non é da milan....

Jack ha fatto meglio di elsha per tutta questa prim parte di stagione e sulla trequarti ha un rendimento migliore ,lo dicono le statistiche ..e tu con questi numeri avresti azzardato jack a centrocampo oggi?le scelte di Pippo non sono state sbagliate ë solo che questi giocatori non hanno un minimo di costanza.una partita la giocano bene in un ruolo quella dopo fanno pena...sono imprevedibili.io avrei fatto lo stesso di Pippo oggi,non posso dire che la gestione l ha sbagliata ...poi ovvio non sono a milanello a vedere come preparano le partite ma comunque sento da tutti che si ë trovata serenità d intenti per lavorare bene.Pippo ë stato messo in un calderone ,io sono sempre più convinto che allenare quest squadra prima di personalità oltre che di tecnica é davvero dura.il suo problema é che é arrivato oltre con una rosa insufficiente ,anche in un momento dove la pazienza di noi tifosi dopo annate tragiche ë al limite.

Ah se cerci non riesce a giocare contro il Torino perché lo conoscono sian messi bene eh.....ibra mi sembra che con l inter ha sempre fatto faville con la nostra maglia...ah ecco magari la risposta é che lo spessore dei due é differente


----------



## Dimaelmaggie (6 Gennaio 2015)

Comunque ancor più dopo oggi menez non può giocare prima punta, troppo anarchico a schemi tattici( o presunti tali) e il 4-4-2 o 4-2-3-1 è la scelta migliore, ma è possibile che non lo capisca pippo che se vuoi usare il 4-3-3 ti servono mezz'ali con le balle che sappiano giocare a pallone e che ti sappiano fare le due fasi ( no poli e nemmeno montolivo che deve giocare davanti alla difesa), quindi con i giocatori che abbiamo e se la nostra pseudo dirigenza non vuole cacciare soldi per centrocampisti che sono la nostra prioritá comunque, questo mi sembra il miglior modulo


----------



## Djici (6 Gennaio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Se Inzaghi è furbo, mette Cerci titolare



hai la tua risposta ?


----------



## David Gilmour (6 Gennaio 2015)

Ridicoli e non sarà Cerci a salvare questa squadra dalla sua mediocrità, perché non serve inserire un'ala - per quanto forte - se un gioco la squadra non ce l'ha. Stiamo aggiungendo l'ennesimo giocatore cui - realisticamente - chiedere qualche giocata o assist ogni tanto. Il solito affidamento sui singoli. The P ha ragione da vendere, alla domanda non c'è risposta, il gioco il Milan non ce l'ha. E non ce l'ha perché non ha più un allenatore serio da 3 anni e mezzo: perfino Leonardo era meglio di questi presunti allenatori (e mi riferisco a Allegri e Inzaghi - escludo le 35 uova di Seedorf in un girone perché sono di tutt'altra pasta), in alcune sue partite mi divertivo pure! Qui solo giocatori lenti, a fine carriera e senza un briciolo di aggressività, che è la cosa che mi fa più infuriare durante le partite.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (6 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


>



Oggi a vedere le formazioni ero preoccupato, la rosa del Milan sarà pure superiore complessivamente ma quelli che oggi sono scesi in campo si equivalevano per lo meno:
- 4-3-3 speculare
- Centrocampo: Missiroli Magnanelli Biondini Vs Poli Essien Montolivo, per me era meglio il Sassuolo 
- Attacco: se stecca Menez non ci sono soluzioni, e oggi con i loro attaccanti al posto dei nostri il risultato sarebbe stato inverso
- Difesa: non conoscevo Gazzola, si è rivelato meglio anche di Peluso: quindi come terzini meglio il Sassuolo, e pure al centro Cannavaro e Acerbi per me davano più sicurezze di Zapata e del rientrante Alex

Alla fine il Sassuolo era superiore in tutti i reparti. A prescindere dalla mancanza di schemi e di gioco, con un 4-3-3 speculare oggi secondo me si poteva solo perdere.


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Gennaio 2015)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> Che cerci avesse 25 min non l ho detto io o inzaghi ma é stato credo valutato dai test e dai fisioterapisti del club...se tu ne sai di più ,avresti un posto assicurato in società .



ma in questa serie A in casa con il sassuolo, giocare 25 minuti o 45 cambia davvero? sarebbe strisciato con la lingua sul prato se avesse fatto 20 minuti in più? io non credo... secondo me questa è una scusa di Pippo



> io sono sempre più convinto che allenare quest squadra prima di personalità oltre che di tecnica é davvero dura.il suo problema é che é arrivato oltre con una rosa insufficiente ,anche in un momento dove la pazienza di noi tifosi dopo annate tragiche è al limite.



Verissimo. Sono d'accordo con te. Però è proprio per questo che bisogna prendere scelte coraggiose e di personalità a volte: hai detto di volere Cerci da giugno? Lo fai giocare. Se poi la scelta non paga, hai i sostituti. Ha fatto lo stesso errore di Allegri a Sassuolo con Honda: se n'è parlato dal giugno 2013 che si voleva sto giapponese trequartista e lui poi lo ha fatto entrare solo a partita ormai persa. 



> Ah se cerci non riesce a giocare contro il Torino perché lo conoscono sian messi bene eh.....ibra mi sembra che con l inter ha sempre fatto faville con la nostra maglia...ah ecco magari la risposta é che lo spessore dei due é differente



non mi sono mai sognato di paragonarli  Ibra era un leader, Cerci è un giocatore che ci può essere molto utile, ma a Torino contro i suoi ex compagni e tifosi, dopo la botta di oggi, sarà durissima, spero di sbagliarmi ma avrei messo cerci oggi ed el shaarawy contro il toro.


----------



## peppe75 (7 Gennaio 2015)

Passo decisamente indietro...peccato perché stavamo giocando bene e invece...Essien è improponibile davanti alla difesa...De Sciglio da far fare un pò di sana panchina..e poi ci manca un attaccante...abbiamo il solo Menez cannoniere a 8 reti...poi il nulla!!


----------



## vota DC (7 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Inzaghi è la vera zavorra di questa squadra, che con un altro allenatore (non necessariamente umano) sarebbe tranquillamente terza.



Non so. Allegri una volta sbagliata la formazione iniziale avrebbe fatto i cambi ancora più tardi.


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Gennaio 2015)

Il bello è che dopo i primi 20' mi sentivo in colpa verso Pippo

Ma che cavolo è successo poi?


----------



## Pivellino (7 Gennaio 2015)

Ho visto in registrata il solo primo tempo, direi che a partire dal 30esimo la partita è cambiata, la squadra si è disciolta come se la consapevolezza di se durasse massimo mezz'ora. Troppi giocatori fuori forma, lenti e pesanti, fuori ruolo.
Rami terzino un obrobrio, Essien in mezzo mamma mia, de sciglio impaurito, Elsha incapace di fare qualcosa da giocatore promettente, Montolivo impacciato, e potrei continuare.
Ma io ho proprio l'impressione che il primo problema sia l'allenatore.


----------



## Theochedeo (7 Gennaio 2015)

Vista dallo stadio. Ho speso più di 100 per portarci mio fratello disabile e la mia ragazza. Si devono VERGOGNARE. Dov'è la grinta? Dov'è la voglia di vincere? Vi assicuro che De Sciglio è stato di gran lunga il peggiore in campo: zero grinta, sembra proprio un cinquant'enne in una partita di amatori; per le qualità le ha ma se non ci mette della foga è DELETERIO per la squadra. Ma lo scandalo più grande è il fatto che dopo che sei andato in vantaggio contro il SASSUOLO in CASA non puoi rintanarti dietro, approccio SCANDALOSO dopo il gol.


----------



## Theochedeo (7 Gennaio 2015)

Ah ultimo appunto. Ad El Shaarawy (così come a De Sciglio) serve un maestro di calcio come allenatore (come Zeman) non Inzaghi. In tal senso la Roma di Garcia sarebbe una grande opportunità per la sua carriera.


----------



## wfiesso (7 Gennaio 2015)

io l'ho vista in tv, dopo un buon inizio garantisco che son piovute solo madonne... fa rabbia sopratutto l'atteggiamento, io ho sempre difeso De Sciglio in quanto un giocatore di prospettiva, ma dopo lo scempio di ieri mi vien da dire che preferisco tenermi stretto Armero, poi passando ai centrocampisti mi vien da piangere, Essien è solo Zavorra, Montolivo ha le palle di un ramarro, mi domando quanto fosse drogato Galliani quando l'ha nominato capitano, mentre sull'attacco non dico nulla, se i pallori arrivano il loro dovere lo fanno, ma con un centrocampo così pure cr7 o messi sarebbero inutili... per rispondere a Theochedo concordo sul fatto che sia De Sciglio che El Shaa hanno un blocco psicologico, serve qualcuno che li carichi a dovere prima della partita, sul loro potenziale non si discute, sappiamo bene tutti quanto possono rendere... ultimo appunto prsonale sul faraone, io credo che il suo blocco derivi anche dal fatto che al primo errore in qualsiasi partita viene crocefisso e messo sul mercato dalla stampa, se i giornalisti guardassero un poco in casa altrui invece che puntare sempre e solo il dito su di lui forse le cose inizierebbero a girare diversamente, ovviamente è solo una mia opinione


----------



## folletto (7 Gennaio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Il bello è che dopo i primi 20' mi sentivo in colpa verso Pippo
> 
> Ma che cavolo è successo poi?



E' successo questo: quando una squadra messa in campo a membro di levriero incontra una squadra organizzata, la squadra non organizzata è una squadra morta (a meno che alcuni della squadra messa in campo a casaccio non facciano i fenomeni)


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Gennaio 2015)

folletto ha scritto:


> E' successo questo: quando una squadra messa in campo a membro di levriero incontra una squadra organizzata, la squadra non organizzata è una squadra morta (a meno che alcuni della squadra messa in campo a casaccio non facciano i fenomeni)



No il fatto è che all'inizio sembravamo messi molto meglio in campo, per me il problema è stato mentale, tutto d'un tratto tra un reparto e l'altro c'erano 25 metri


----------



## ed.vedder77 (8 Gennaio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> No il fatto è che all'inizio sembravamo messi molto meglio in campo, per me il problema è stato mentale, tutto d'un tratto tra un reparto e l'altro c'erano 25 metri



.
Mentalmente abbiamo una squadra di capre.non so davvero chi potrebbe farli rendere bene giocatori così....ibra a parte ...forse manca appunto un vero leader in campo che carichi la squadra e mantenga alta l attenzione.dopo i miracoli su nocerino e boateng non vedo altre possibilità...
Giocatori di spessore....ecco cosa manca a questo piccolo milan


----------

